# m6, m3, socom



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2007)

m6 preordern, m3 koofen oder socom koofen? 
was spricht eurer meinung für welchen rahmen?

was mir beim m6 n bissi sorgen macht ist die eingeschränkte dämpferwahl und damit verbundenen "tuningsoption" als auch das tiefere innenlager (im vergleich zum m3)
beim socom hätte ich als einer der nicht immer ne saubere linie fährt n bissi angst wegen dauerhaltbarkeit.
das sind aber nur meine meinungen so in einer spontanen sinnierungsphase @ work  

was denkt ihr denn?


----------



## fx:flow (16. Oktober 2007)

stand vor der selben entscheidung (m3 stand aber nich zur debatte). ungewisse lieferzeit (besonders in der small-größe) ist eigentlich der einzige punkt, der mich vom warten/bestellen abgehalten hat.

wird jetzt ein socom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2007)

ein ultraleicht socom  man darf gespannt sein. farbe?
jaja die liebe wartezeit...müsste dann eben ein bikemarkt-hobel zur übergangszeit her


----------



## fx:flow (16. Oktober 2007)

naja, du weißt ja... ich hab diese zeit zum warten in dem falle nich.

intensives rot wird es werden. 08 xt, evtl xtr-schaltung, lg1.. yoa, sowas. das wird hoffentlich gut leicht. ein socom über 17 aufzubauen is eh fast unmöglich.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2007)

wieso? monster dran und jut is  

xt und xtr muss... evtl noch ein easton lrs und gut iss... das wäre der knüller..


----------



## fx:flow (16. Oktober 2007)

mein ghetto-lrs leistet gute dienste, er bleibt


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2007)

gute dienste leistet ne lx auch 

was sagt denn der beratende fachmann und sub-forums betroyeah dazu?


----------



## iRider (17. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> m6 preordern, m3 koofen oder socom koofen?
> was spricht eurer meinung für welchen rahmen?
> 
> was mir beim m6 n bissi sorgen macht ist die eingeschränkte dämpferwahl und damit verbundenen "tuningsoption" als auch das tiefere innenlager (im vergleich zum m3)
> ...



Socom ist nicht einfach nur ein leichteres M3, die Geo ist verschieden. Da man einen integrierten 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Steuersatz fahren kann und nicht so viel Sag hat (weniger Federweg) ist die Geo steiler und daher aggressive. Die Geo ist nur auf dem Papier gleich zum M3 da in unbelastetem Zustand gemessen.
Somit solltest Du Dir nicht wegen der Haltbarkeit sondern eher wegen dem Handling Gedanken machen. Es ist ein Bike mit dem man eine saubere Linie   wählt und nicht einfach drüberprügelt. Prejumping wird auch immer gerne genommen  Ansonsten ist es perfekt ausbalanciert, auch in der Luft und pedaliert sich deutlich besser als ein M3. Ich denke die Geo und das Handling sagen nicht jedem zu, wenn man es aber zu nutzen weiss ist es eine Waffe!


----------



## iRider (17. Oktober 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ein socom über 17 aufzubauen is eh fast unmöglich.



Macht Euch mal nix vor. Der Rahmen ist "nur" so 600 g leichter als ein M3. Ein zuverlässiger Race-Aufbau liegt dann bei 17-17,5 kg. Drunter wird risikoreich denke ich. Viele dieser superleichten Socoms die man so im Internet sieht sind Poser-Bikes.  Bezweifle dass die eine Rennsaison überleben mit Single Ply Reifen und DT 5.1


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Oktober 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Es ist ein Bike mit dem man eine saubere Linie   wählt und nicht einfach drüberprügelt.


also nichts für mich  
doch wieder m3 m6 oder v10


----------



## cubebiker (17. Oktober 2007)

Mach Dir mal bei Revox keine Gaydanken, der Dämpfer ist da Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin! Wahnsinnig gut abstimmbar und nach nem Akira Tuning spricht das Ding auch auf Staubkörner an!
Claudio fährt ja in seinem M6 einen Cane Creek Double Barrel. Der soll ja auch laut Dirtmag der Hammer sein, habbich aber nie probiert!
Aber zumindest hat der Claudio den in der erforderlichen Länge, vielleicht gibt's da bald also schon zwei der besten Dämpfer zur Wahl.

Cubebiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (17. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also nichts für mich
> doch wieder m3 m6 oder v10



Warum willst du eigentlich Dein M3 verkaufen nur um dir dann evtl. wieder ein M3 zu kaufen  Oder willst du eines mit 73IL ???


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Oktober 2007)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Warum willst du eigentlich Dein M3 verkaufen nur um dir dann evtl. wieder ein M3 zu kaufen  Oder willst du eines mit 73IL ???



issja noch nicht raus was es wird.

spaß beim basteln; andere kolör   teilweise bekommt man im set nen guten preis auf andere teile usw.

iss ne freak-frage. hat nichts mit normalem verstand zu tun... naja schon ein wenig...


----------



## MS- RACING (17. Oktober 2007)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Claudio fährt ja in seinem M6 einen Cane Creek Double Barrel. Der soll ja auch laut Dirtmag der Hammer sein, habbich aber nie probiert!
> Aber zumindest hat der Claudio den in der erforderlichen Länge, vielleicht gibt's da bald also schon zwei der besten Dämpfer zur Wahl.
> 
> Cubebiker



der Claudio fuhr eine Cane Creek Dämpfer zu Testzwecken...


----------



## iRider (17. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> der Claudio fuhr eine Cane Creek Dämpfer zu Testzwecken...



Und????


----------



## MS- RACING (18. Oktober 2007)

was ich damit sagen wollte ist: er hat den Dämpfer nur phasenweise getestet und ist ihn nicht permanent gefahren... macht für Dich vielleicht keinen Unterschied, für einen Sponsor aber schon. 

Rs braucht solche Testphasen natürlich um die Produkte des eigenen Sponsors mit anderen zu vergleichen um im Fall die eigenen weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## Trickz (18. Oktober 2007)

was ein zufall bin auch am überlegen was denn nun bestellt wird, socom oder m3.
hätte ja auch gern das m6 aber ich kann leider nur bis märz warten und intense hat gemeint vorraussichtlich ende januar können sie erst an us shops liefern. da kommen dann auch mal gern 2 oder 3 monate drauf was man so hört 
bachmayeah ich nehm an du bist zufrieden mit deinem oder?

weiss jemand was sich vom socom von 07 auf 08 geändert hat (weil es teurer geworden ist) oder kann man beruhigt das 07er bestellen?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2007)

also ich war mit meinem m3 zufrieden: einziger knackpunt der fehlende fender...die 10gr hätten se auch noch montieren können, da der dämpfer schon gut shit abbekommt. sollte man n gummi drüberziehen  beim dhx air geht das ja supereinfach...beim socom würdsch ab und an den federweg vermissen...fahrfehler sei gedankt 

mal so allgemein:

hier bricht ja gradezu eine intense-manie los


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. Oktober 2007)

Na ja für mich hat sich die Frage erledigt, bekomme die Tage mein M3 Hot Box Orange  , und das M6 was ich auch schon bestellt habe(natürlch auch in Orange) kann sich dann so viel zeit lassen wie es will mit der Lieferung .
Ein Bike für die Übergangszeit habe ich ja jetzt  .
So wie es aussieht kommt das M6 nicht vor Ende Januar(Aussage Intense für die jetzt schon bestellt haben)


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2007)

mitte februar quasi  
schoen wahl haste da getroffen ... leider doch nicht das rot..danndarf man ja auf dein m6 gespannt sein...


----------



## Trickz (23. Oktober 2007)

bei mir wirds doch ein socom. wollte es zwar auch in orange aber die scheinen zur zeit arg lieferprobleme zu haben bzw es werden grad keine gebaut... 
rot ist zwar nicht so der brüller aber mal schauen was man so draus machen kann...


----------



## fx:flow (23. Oktober 2007)

wieso zur hölle willst du eines in rot -.- schwarz ist doch toll, oder irgendeine andere farbe.. oder gar works.

meins wird schon rot.. gnaaahhh


----------



## pEju (23. Oktober 2007)

warum ist denn aus dem M5 ein M6 geworden?!

nach einem neuen bike such ich auch - hab aber zusätzlich noch paar andere nominiert.
weiß aber absolut nicht für welches ich mich entscheiden soll.
kaufen werde ich es dann wenn ich in canada bin.


----------



## Trickz (23. Oktober 2007)

@fx:flow

hast du nicht richtig gelesen?
ich bekomme es in rot weil der shop zufällig eins in meiner größe da hat. socoms sind zur zeit nicht lieferbar bei intense und ich kann nicht so lang warten bis die mal in die pushen kommen

hätte auch lieber schwarz, weiß, orange oder sonstwas...

musst dich wohl damit abfinden dass nächstes jahr einige auf nem intense unterwegs sein werden, bei dem dollarkurs


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> @fx:flow
> 
> hast du nicht richtig gelesen?
> ich bekomme es in rot weil der shop zufällig eins in meiner größe da hat. socoms sind zur zeit nicht lieferbar bei intense und ich kann nicht so lang warten bis die mal in die pushen kommen
> ...



das iss richtig...auch wenns grundsätzlich schlecht für den export der brd in die staaten ist freut es den einzelnen 
auch die aussage mir gegenüber bei intense usa: no socom´s in m available.

da dann beide rot sind, könnt ihr ja ein "team" aufmachen  find ein rotes socom mit ner boxxer wc sehr lecker...

allg. doch ein leckeres radel:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1521138/ 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1502814/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1485681/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1469526/


----------



## pEju (23. Oktober 2007)

bestellt ihr eure bikes in usa?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. Oktober 2007)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> warum ist denn aus dem M5 ein M6 geworden?!
> 
> nach einem neuen bike such ich auch - hab aber zusätzlich noch paar andere nominiert.
> weiß aber absolut nicht für welches ich mich entscheiden soll.
> kaufen werde ich es dann wenn ich in canada bin.



Wenn du in Kanada bist brauchst du dir kein Intense kaufen, sind viel zu teuer ,wenn dann musst du schon einen Abstecher in die Staaten machen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2007)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> bestellt ihr eure bikes in usa?



welch indiskrete frage...


----------



## pEju (23. Oktober 2007)

wäre auch kein problem - da is man schnell drüben von vancouver. preise werd ich schon vergleichen.
bin noch am überlegen...turner dhr & iron horse sunday stehen neben dem intense noch zur wahl.
eigentlich wollt ich das neue lapierre - aber das kommt ja vorerst leider nicht in serie.

wie macht ihr das dann mit zoll usw. wenn ihr euch das bike schicken lasst?
oder habt ihr einen in deutschland stationierten us-soldat an der hand  ?!
kommt ja ansonsten nochmal einiges drauf...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (23. Oktober 2007)

für 1750 würd man da ein neues socom bekommen...
frage ist nur ob die überhaupt willig sind nach D zu liefern


----------



## Trickz (23. Oktober 2007)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> für 1750 würd man da ein neues socom bekommen...
> frage ist nur ob die überhaupt willig sind nach D zu liefern




das ist ja das problem bei intense. die shops haben strikte vorgaben nicht nach deutschland zu liefern. musst entweder jemand in amiland haben der dirs schickt oder jemand bei der army kennen


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (23. Oktober 2007)

mögen die bei intense und deutsche etwa nicht?^^


----------



## Trickz (23. Oktober 2007)

jetzt hab ich mich scheise ausgedrückt glaub ich... 
generell ausland meinte ich natürlich, selbst in canada sind die frames voll teuer wie schnappi schon erwähnt hat


----------



## fx:flow (23. Oktober 2007)

fox, intense, die meisten (fast alle) hersteller haben internationalen verkauf ihrer produkte untersagt. wer dagegen verstÃ¶Ãt, kann u.u. sein xy-hÃ¤ndler-status verlieren.

Ã¼brigens kommt auf dein 1750â¬-socom nochmal gut zoll/steuer oben drauf, genauso wie 100â¬ shipping usw usf


----------



## Trickz (23. Oktober 2007)

auf meins? sicher nicht


----------



## fx:flow (23. Oktober 2007)

du warst ja gar nich gemeint. bezog sich auf dieses "geschenkt?! :O"-posting von erdbeereissahne.

das thema hatten wir schon mal. wenn man nich gerade selbst rüber fliegt oder es anderweitig über umwege macht, der wird den zoll zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2007)

und zum thema "bikekauf in den usa" gibts - wie fx quasi sagte - schon recht viele threads...


----------



## rouven (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin Gruppe.
Bin endlich im "circle of trust". Vor mir liegt ein Socom in Pearl White und ich baue gerade die katastrophale Zugführung um. Warum versagen die Intensesnesnens eigentlich so sehr bei der Zugverlegung?


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Oktober 2007)

da frag ich mich spontan wozu man in HH´er Flachland ein dh-race bike braucht... das aber nur mal am rande der gratulation zu nem schönen rahmen...
wie solls denn aufgebaut werden...


----------



## rouven (24. Oktober 2007)

o-mein-Gott. 
Da ich schon weit über 18 bin, und ein sehr schnelles Auto fahre, bin ich in 3 std. in Winterberg. In deinem strictly Ghetto kannst du doch nicht glücklicher sein, oder?

Verbaue folgende Parts:
-weiße Fox 40 RC
-Clavicula Carbon-Kurbelgarnitur
-Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
-77 Kettenführung
-RaceFace Vorbau
-Sram x.o. Schaltgruppe
-Avid Juicy 7 
-RaceFace Bar
-Tune King + Kong Laufräder
-CrankBrothers Mallet C
-Tune Würger
-Fox DHX 5.0 / Titanfeder kommt bald
-Scheiß Sattel / brauche einen neuen, Tipp?


----------



## cubebiker (24. Oktober 2007)

Gibt's was anders für ein Racebike als SLR?


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Oktober 2007)

@ rouven: ich hätte wohl auchn smiley mitreinnehmen müssen.. mir prinzipiell latte wer wo was fürn radel fährt 
Aber wieso nimmste tune parts, ne ti feder usw und dann die race face teile? schön sind se ja aber leicht sicherlich nicht..
abxehn davon ist "strictly ghetto" alles andere als ne bezeichnung für meine heimat und deren geographischen lage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (24. Oktober 2007)

rouven schrieb:


> o-mein-Gott.
> Da ich schon weit über 18 bin, und ein sehr schnelles Auto fahre, bin ich in 3 std. in Winterberg. In deinem strictly Ghetto kannst du doch nicht glücklicher sein, oder?
> 
> Verbaue folgende Parts:
> ...



es gibt wunderschöne Sättel von THE, die arbeiten eng mit Intense zusammen

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## iRider (24. Oktober 2007)

rouven schrieb:


> o-mein-Gott.
> Da ich schon weit über 18 bin, und ein sehr schnelles Auto fahre, bin ich in 3 std. in Winterberg. In deinem strictly Ghetto kannst du doch nicht glücklicher sein, oder?
> 
> Verbaue folgende Parts:
> ...



Lass mal hören wie die Clavicula funzt wenn Du ein wenig Erfahrung mit der hast. Würde mich interessieren wie die mit Aufsetzern klarkommt.


----------



## rouven (24. Oktober 2007)

@bachmayeah: Ja, sorry, sollte auch nicht so aggro zu verstehen sein wie es geschrieben ist. Peace. Die Race Face Parts sind noch aus älterem Bestand und müssen demnächst ausgetauscht werden. Hast definitiv Recht.
@Harry: Danke für den Tipp!
Clavicula-Bericht im Socom wird folgen. Fahre sie seit zwei Monaten und bis jetzt funzen sie richtig gut.


----------



## fx:flow (24. Oktober 2007)

bilder vom rad?


----------



## rouven (24. Oktober 2007)

Leider alles noch im Aufbau. Bilder kommen aber, ganz sicher!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Oktober 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Lass mal hören wie die Clavicula funzt wenn Du ein wenig Erfahrung mit der hast. Würde mich interessieren wie die mit Aufsetzern klarkommt.



der user wildsaufleig hat die auch an seinem radel... aber gut abgetapet. Evtl kann der dir auch ne Aussage machen.


----------



## quert ziopi (3. November 2007)

grüß gott die herren,

ich spiele z.zt. auch mit dem gedanken mir ein socom zuzulegen, doch nachdem ich mich mal ein wenig hier im forum belesen habe sind mir so einige zweifel gekommen.

1) wie läuft das beim socom von wegen garantie, da FRO?
sind da jez normal 2 jahre drauf oder wie is das geregelt
2) frage an die intensebesitzer (m3, socom): baut das rad vorn sehr hoch?, wurde mir des öfteren zugetragen; stimmts?
3) zufrieden mit dem frame, lagerhaltbarkeit, qualität, DAUERHALTBARKEIT???
4) dauerts wirklich so endslange bis endlich n rahmen geliefert wird?
5) wie hoch is das gewicht beim socom nun wirklich, da liest man ja 5000 verschiedene werte überall, jeder sagt was anderes, und das die intense HP nich geht hilft mir auch nich grad

achja: kann ich am m3 bzw socom auch eine flache brücke für die boxxer fahren? hab bis jez nur welche mit hohen brücken gesehn. und ich möchte das rad vorn so flach wie irgendmöglich halten. 

der aufbau würde ca. so ausschaun:






aber aufgrund der hier niedergeschriebenen tasachen, und das sich jez jeder n intense rauslässt etc, hadere ich da noch ein wenig mir eins zuzulegen.


mfg


----------



## Trickz (3. November 2007)

meines wissens gibt es in diesem forum noch kein fertig aufgebautes socom, es werden wohl aber eine handvoll folgen demnächst.
meine information von intense war dass sie zur zeit keine socoms bauen sondern m6, 6.6 und uzzis. wenn du keins aus irgendnem shop bekommst(vorrätig) müsstest du dich auf ein paar monate einstellen bis du deine wunschfarbe bekommst.
nen erfahrungsbericht kannst du mit sicherheit von ralphdownhill aus dem traildevils forum bekommen, der ist diese saison eins gefahren.


----------



## bachmayeah (3. November 2007)

wenn man mal eben 10 sek in google investiert --> socom fro warranty 
landet man hier: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=3414

was wiederum bdeutet:

Please note that while the Socom FRO receives the same great warranty as other Intense frames, they stress that the frame is designed for what it is named -- For Race Only.

sollte doch eigentlich aussagekräftig genug sein.

flache brücke geht zumindest beim m3 nich.

gewichtsangaben sind hier  auch recht genau. zumindest als anhaltspunkt.

und wenn man sich von dem hier



> aber aufgrund der hier niedergeschriebenen tasachen, und das sich jez jeder n intense rauslässt etc, hadere ich da noch ein wenig mir eins zuzulegen.


beeinflussen lässt, also quasi von der häufigkeit der gefahrenen räder im ibc  dann kommt ja quasi nur in frage sich was anderes zu kaufen --> foes oder dergleichen.

lieferzeiten sind wohl nur dann lange wenn du wert auf ne wunschfarbe hast ansonsten wenn du das nimmst was grad da ist - sofern was da ist - sollte das ja normalschnell gehen. 



Trickz schrieb:


> .
> meine information von intense war dass sie zur zeit keine socoms bauen sondern



die info habsch auch - zumindest dass es bei intense derzeit keine socoms in M gibt.


----------



## quert ziopi (3. November 2007)

naja S würde auch gehn.

hat mir jedenfalls soweit geholfen.

Ich lass mich ja nu nich unbedingt beeinflussen was wer fährt, ich will nur nich fahren was alle fahren, bzw is das socom nur ne überlegung, da es nicht unbedingt all meinen wünschen entspricht.

p.s.: foes is zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (4. November 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> meines wissens gibt es in diesem forum noch kein fertig aufgebautes socom, ....



Wirklich????   

@ quert ziopi: 2 Deiner Fragen sind hier schon beantwortet. Sufu lässt grüssen


----------



## Trickz (4. November 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Wirklich????
> 
> @ quert ziopi: 2 Deiner Fragen sind hier schon beantwortet. Sufu lässt grüssen




Ich hab jedenfalls noch keins im Fotoalbum gesehen oder jemand darüber schreiben sehen.
Wenn Du eins hast könntest du ja auch locker quert ziopis fragen beantworten oder???


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2007)

quert ziopi schrieb:


> grüß gott die herren,
> 
> ich spiele z.zt. auch mit dem gedanken mir ein socom zuzulegen, doch nachdem ich mich mal ein wenig hier im forum belesen habe sind mir so einige zweifel gekommen.
> 
> ...



Zu 2)Mir ist einer vom IXS Cup her bekannt,der sich extra den Dämpfer hat kürzen lassen damit er vorne noch höher kommt .Ich hab draufgesessen und muß sagen mir hätte es so sicherlich nicht getaugt.



Trickz schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls noch keins im Fotoalbum gesehen oder jemand darüber schreiben sehen.
> Wenn Du eins hast könntest du ja auch locker quert ziopis fragen beantworten oder???



...das wäre sehr nett,denn auch mir wäre damit ein wenig weitergeholfen.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. November 2007)

das socom wird das neue demo


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2007)

...ach was,das ist doch schon das Sunday


----------



## Trickz (4. November 2007)

weil es auch nur ansatzweise soviele sundays oder socoms wie demos gibt  
ihr schwätzer


----------



## bachmayeah (4. November 2007)

was ich eben noch gefunden hab


			
				ridemonkey.com schrieb:
			
		

> Socom frame, Medium, red paint, 9.6 pounds with Fox DHX and Steel Spring. Socom Frame in Large, Raw with DHX and ti spring, 9.5 Pounds. (Yes, lighter).


quelle
würde ja mit den angaben hier recht konform sein.


----------



## iRider (5. November 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls noch keins im Fotoalbum gesehen oder jemand darüber schreiben sehen.
> Wenn Du eins hast könntest du ja auch locker quert ziopis fragen beantworten oder???



Nicht jeder hat es nötig alles was er besitzt im Internet zu präsentieren.  
Und die Fragen zu Gewicht und Fahreigenschaften HABE ich schon beantwortet, deshalb der Link. Les mal Posts #156 und #159 durch....aber natürlich hat bislang noch niemand darüber geschrieben  
Andere Sachen wurden schon von anderen beantwortet. Garantie ist hier und auf MTBR umfassend diskutiert worden, Bauhöhe ist dank 1.5 Steuerrohr so niedrig wie es nur geht (was man sich anhand der Specs denken kann).


----------



## Trickz (5. November 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat es nötig alles was er besitzt im Internet zu präsentieren.
> Und die Fragen zu Gewicht und Fahreigenschaften HABE ich schon beantwortet, deshalb der Link. Les mal Posts #156 und #159 durch....aber natürlich hat bislang noch niemand darüber geschrieben
> Andere Sachen wurden schon von anderen beantwortet. Garantie ist hier und auf MTBR umfassend diskutiert worden, Bauhöhe ist dank 1.5 Steuerrohr so niedrig wie es nur geht (was man sich anhand der Specs denken kann).



falls es dir entgangen ist, dies ist ein bike forum und fast jeder hat hier sein bike in der gallerie. also was hat das mit nötig haben zu tun?
finde es halt nur immer geil wenn um den brei geredet wird und auf sufu hingewiesen wird, wenn es so einfach ist ein oder 2 sätze dazu zu schreiben.
die arbeit sinnlose kommentare zu schreiben ist doch fast diesselbe.  
jedenfalls wurden seine fragen wohl kaum mit dem andern thread komplett beantwortet sonst hätte er hier nicht posten müssen. oder meinst du echt er hat den andern nicht gelesen  
naja ist ja auch egal jetzt mittlerweile dürften ja wirklich fast alle fragen geklärt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rouven (5. November 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> meines wissens gibt es in diesem forum noch kein fertig aufgebautes socom, es werden wohl aber eine handvoll folgen demnächst.
> meine information von intense war dass sie zur zeit keine socoms bauen sondern m6, 6.6 und uzzis. wenn du keins aus irgendnem shop bekommst(vorrätig) müsstest du dich auf ein paar monate einstellen bis du deine wunschfarbe bekommst.
> nen erfahrungsbericht kannst du mit sicherheit von ralphdownhill aus dem traildevils forum bekommen, der ist diese saison eins gefahren.



Hier gibt es ein ganz tolles Exemplar zu sehen. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=324755
Schön auch zu lesen und zu sehen wie einige Guys mit dem Teil abgehen (FRO!!!!!  ). Bin noch im Kontakt mit den "Rapidracers". O-Ton vom Teammanager:
Couldn't be happier, no idea where Intense were going with the FRO
thing, I had an M3 before and it's build as well.
Go for it you won't look back. It's no good if you like to ride like
bender does but it's a solid bike and very fast.
Craig Bromley
Crash Master
Team Manager for
RapidRacers.com
Und meine Schüssel ist auch bald fertig.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. November 2007)

rouven schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein ganz tolles Exemplar zu sehen. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=324755
> .



   die action bilder sind der hammer...cooler typ


----------



## DH Sport (6. November 2007)

Darf ich fragen bei welchem Shop Du Dein M6 in orange bestellt hast?
Henriette


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (7. November 2007)

Ha ha , fragen darfst du ....


----------



## MS- RACING (7. November 2007)

hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt, wie das ist wenn jetzt irgendwas mit Deinem Rahmen ist? Wenn jetzt irgendein Garantiefall wäre, musst Du den Rahmen nach USA zu Deinem Freund schicken, der Dir den Rahmen bei den Shop bestellt hat und der muss für Dich die Garantie abwickeln- was einiges an Kosten mit sich bringt.

Solltest Du die Garantie hier gelten machen wollen, geht das nicht, weil Du nicht der Erstbesitzer bist (da ihn ja Dein Freund für Dich gekauft hat) und somit keine Garantieansprüche hast. Also, wenn was ist zieht sich das in die Länge...


----------



## DH Sport (7. November 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Zu 2)Mir ist einer vom IXS Cup her bekannt,der sich extra den Dämpfer hat kürzen lassen damit er vorne noch höher kommt .Ich hab draufgesessen und muß sagen mir hätte es so sicherlich nicht getaugt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden, es soll vorne nicht höher kommen sondern das Tretlager sitzt tiefer (niedriger Schwerpunkt= besseres Handling) und  der Lenkwinkel wird flacher...

Greetz 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. November 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt, wie das ist wenn jetzt irgendwas mit Deinem Rahmen ist? Wenn jetzt irgendein Garantiefall wäre, musst Du den Rahmen nach USA zu Deinem Freund schicken, der Dir den Rahmen bei den Shop bestellt hat und der muss für Dich die Garantie abwickeln- was einiges an Kosten mit sich bringt.
> 
> Solltest Du die Garantie hier gelten machen wollen, geht das nicht, weil Du nicht der Erstbesitzer bist (da ihn ja Dein Freund für Dich gekauft hat) und somit keine Garantieansprüche hast. Also, wenn was ist zieht sich das in die Länge...



Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Wenn ich Erstbesitzer bin(und das auch auf der Rechnung steht) habe ich auch volle Garantie in Deutschland wie ja ganz normal üblich.


----------



## MS- RACING (8. November 2007)

NEIN. Wenn Du den Rahmen in Österreich oder Deutschland kaufst (der Shop steht ja auf der Rechnung) dann hast Du Garantieanspruch, den wir bzw. Dein Shop über uns für Dich abwickeln werden. Solltest Du Deinen Rahmen aus Amerika oder sonst wo importiert haben, muss Du das über den Shop abwickeln wo Du Deinen Rahmen her hast.
Nur für den Fall, dass Du Deinen Rahmen aus den USA bekommst, wird es für die Garantie notwendig sein, dass DU diverse Zollunterlagen aufbehältst, damit Du auch als Erstbesitzer giltst...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. November 2007)

Danke das ist doch mal ne Antwort.


----------



## kaufnixandertür (8. November 2007)

hat sich erledigt... steht ja eh schon hier ^^


----------



## rouven (12. November 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> meines wissens gibt es in diesem forum noch kein fertig aufgebautes socom
> 
> 
> Mein Socom ist jetzt Fertig und es ist großartig!


----------



## DH Sport (12. November 2007)

rouven schrieb:


> Trickz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > meines wissens gibt es in diesem forum noch kein fertig aufgebautes socom
> ...


----------



## rouven (12. November 2007)

DH Sport schrieb:


> rouven schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sehr schön, nur noch die richtigen Reifen dann ist es perfekt
> ...


----------



## rouven (12. November 2007)

Ups text vergessen, sorry.

Die Reifen funzen richtig gut wie ich finde. Nicht die leichtesten, aber grundsolide wie ich finde. Hat jetzt 17,5 kg auf der Uhr.


----------



## Trickz (12. November 2007)

kommt gut mit der weissen fox. nur die lenkzentrale würd mich ein bisschen stören aber wenns dir so taugt 
17,5 ist doch mal ne ansage mit stahlfeder


----------



## pEju (12. November 2007)

ich hätte das works genommen - spart nochmal gewicht .

gibts das socom nur mit 1.5 steuerrohr? wie ist das dann mit der fox40 bzw. was kosten die brücken und der schaft & gibt's die auch direkt von fox oder nur von fremdherstellern?! hab auf die schnelle nur welche von risse gefunden für $230 . ab da fällt mir aber grad ein, man kann ja auch am steursatz reduzieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (12. November 2007)

puh das aber recht heftig fürn socom oder? also das gewicht.
aber mach doch mal bidde n gescheites bild... 
ansonsten viel spaß damit...


----------



## iRider (12. November 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> puh das aber recht heftig fürn socom oder? also das gewicht.
> aber mach doch mal bidde n gescheites bild...
> ansonsten viel spaß damit...



Nee, das ist jemand der eine richtige Waage und keine von Pinkbike benutzt  
Diese ganzen 15 kg Socoms sind nicht echt! Entweder schummeln die beim Wiegen oder fahren sie Reifen die dem Rad nicht gerecht werden.

BTW: schönes Socom, viel Spass damit!


----------



## bachmayeah (12. November 2007)

hmm krass. demnach wäre das socom ja echt nicht wirklich viel leichter als das m3. ich hatte meins vorgestern an der wiegewaage hängen und die stand bzw pendelte sich so bei 17,7 ein. dhx air und andere schläuche bringens dann laut der waage wohl recht genau auf 17 kilo.


----------



## Trickz (12. November 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hmm krass. demnach wäre das socom ja echt nicht wirklich viel leichter als das m3. ich hatte meins vorgestern an der wiegewaage hängen und die stand bzw pendelte sich so bei 17,7 ein. dhx air und andere schläuche bringens dann laut der waage wohl recht genau auf 17 kilo.



500g halt ist doch bekannt oder?


----------



## iRider (12. November 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> 500g halt ist doch bekannt oder?



Bisschen mehr da man 73 mm Innenlager hat was den Einsatz von leichteren Kurbeln und 135 mm Naben ermöglicht. Dafür ist man beim Steuersatz wieder etwas schwerer da man den 1.5 Reducer fahren muss.


----------



## bachmayeah (12. November 2007)

hmm okee hab mir mal den aufbau den radels - sofern erkennbar - genauer angesehen. also im bezug aufs gewicht.. dann passt das scho.


----------



## rouven (13. November 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> puh das aber recht heftig fürn socom oder? also das gewicht.
> aber mach doch mal bidde n gescheites bild...
> ansonsten viel spaß damit...



Gewicht ist mit den Laufradsatz + Mänteln und noch nicht finalem Vorbau inkl. Lenker ganz O.K. Ein wenig Downhill-Feeling darf ja schon sein, zu leicht würde mich im Moment noch zu stark irritieren. Denke aber im halben Jahr sehe ich das auch anders. 
Ich denke du meinst die Bildgröße mit "gescheites Bild". Hast du einen Trick wie ich größere Bilder anhängen kann?


----------



## bachmayeah (13. November 2007)

ja einfach n schönes foto machen, das dann in der galerie hochladen (idealerweise in deinem album) und hier via [ img ]  und [ /img ]  verlinken.


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

so, nachfolgend gleich mal 32 bilder meines socom, bildgröße 9,5mb. bilder vom aufbau mitte dez.

edit: verkleinert, 2,8mb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Köchert-Biker (2. Dezember 2007)

da werd ich irgendwie ganz nervös

Tretlager ist aber nicht sauber gefräst^^


----------



## demoscher (2. Dezember 2007)

bin mal gespannt was du da dran schraubst


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

demoscher schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was du da dran schraubst



Rahmen: Intense Special Operation CoMmand 08 (s)
Gabel: RockShox BoXXer World Cup 07
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5
Lenker: Easton EA70
Steuersatz: Syntace SuperSpin
Vorbau: e.13 Ali
H.Bremse: Hope Moto V2 vented
V.Bremse: Hope Moto V2 vented
Sattel: Nero Carbon
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Kettenführung: e13 LG1
Pedal: Wellgo MG1
Kette: irgendeine
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23
Kettenblatt: e.13 Guide Ring 38t
Kurbeln: Shimano XTR 07
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 06 ultra-short cage
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 07
Schläuche: Schwalbe X-Light (130g/Stück)

LRS ist noch ein etwas schwerer aber stabiler Mavic aus meinem Demo 9. Hält und bleibt.

Gewicht je nach Reifen zwischen 16,3 und 16,9kg.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

dann schraubs mal schnell zusammen und mach bilder!


----------



## Bampedi (2. Dezember 2007)

> Gabel: RockShox BoXXer World Cup 07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

sieht ja doch ganz gut aus in rot. 
voll lustig dass wir dann fast dasselbe bike haben, bei mir kommt nämlich auch ne boxxer ran 
gewicht gefällt, da freu ich mich schon ma


----------



## Bampedi (2. Dezember 2007)

> fast dasselbe bike haben, bei mir kommt nämlich auch ne boxxer ran



!


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> !



08er


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> sieht ja doch ganz gut aus in rot.
> voll lustig dass wir dann fast dasselbe bike haben, bei mir kommt nämlich auch ne boxxer ran
> gewicht gefällt, da freu ich mich schon ma



deins is auch rot? was kommt bei dir dran?


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

meins wird wiefolgt aussehen:

Rahmen: Socom medium intense red
Gabel: RockShox BoXXer World Cup 08
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5 mit Titanfeder
Lenker: Syncros Bulk
Steuersatz: Chris King 1.5
Vorbau: Thomson 
H.Bremse: Hope Moto V2 floating oder M6 (bin mir noch nicht sicher)
V.Bremse: Hope Moto V2 floating oder M6
Sattel: Flite Ti
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Kettenführung: Carbocage oder Heidy
Pedal: NC17 Mag
Kette: irgendeine
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23
Kettenblatt: e.13 Guide Ring 38t
Kurbeln: Shimano XT 08 gepulvert
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 shortcage
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 08
Schläuche: Schwalbe X-Light
Reifen: Maxxis
Felgen: Atomlab DHR
Naben: Chris King 20mm/ 150mm


----------



## klemmi (2. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Rahmen: Intense Special Operation CoMmand 08 (s)
> Kettenführung: e13 LG1




Wieso nich ne Carbonkefü von Bommelmaster? Du willst dein Bike ja sicherlich so leicht wie möglich aufbauen und mit der Kefü sparst du nochmal 1. mindestens 100 gramm und 2. 100


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

a) gewicht ist schon genug niedrig, habe ja auch von der juicy five mit den leichten floatings auf die moto V2 mit vented (mehrgewicht ~320g) gewechselt, also eher egal
b) die e.13 liegt schon hier, genauso wie alles andere, bis auf den fehlenden steuersatz 
c) bin eine von mir gebaute gefahren, hielt, lief und wog 100g, aber die e.13 wollte ich einfach. die 120g sind mir für die sorglosigkeit nur recht.
d) find ich optisch nich soo ansprechend, und nach den punkten a) bis c) fiel es mir noch einfacher. 

die 16,3 reichen mir definitiv, mit einem anderen LRS wäre ich sicher bei 15,8 oder so, aber wieso...


----------



## iRider (2. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> Steuersatz: Chris King 1.5



Rad könnte damit evtl. vorne zu hoch bauen. Ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Rad könnte damit evtl. vorne zu hoch bauen. Ist Geschmackssache.



Bin eh 888 gewohnt von daher mit der Boxxer jetzt schon was anderes denke ich


----------



## iRider (2. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> Bin eh 888 gewohnt von daher mit der Boxxer jetzt schon was anderes denke ich



Stimmt! Wollte das nur erwähnen da Du den Steuersatz wahrscheinlich nie mehr wechseln kannst ohne ihn zu zerstören. Ich mag das Radl halt vorne so niedrig wie möglich und auch die Winkel/Tretlagerhöhe gefallen mir mit einem Flush-Steuersatz sehr gut. Dadurch fährt sich das Rad nicht wie ein "normales" DH-Bike sondern wendiger. Und dafür  ich es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

wie meinst du das mit nie mehr wechseln ohne ihn dabei zu zerstören


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

schau mal im mtbr-intense-subforum. da gibts schon die ersten berichte, die ihre cups aus dem steuerrohr entfernen wollten, aber kläglich scheiterten und die teile (bzw. den steuersatz) nur defekt 'bergen' konnten.


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

hab leider nix darüber gefunden, wenn du es bei gelegenheit nochmal siehst kannste mir ja mal den link schicken, thx
ändern kann ichs eh nicht mehr da er schon bestellt ist.


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=360482

bis unten von IntenseRdr bspw angesprochen, der hatte solche Probleme. Einige Reduziersteuersätze scheinen einfach nich empfehlenswert für das Socom zu sein.

so der Cane Creek:
_Intense Cycles strongly recommends against using any headset with an OD above 1.9565". This specifically refers to the Cane Creek Double X series, as well as any other head set creating an interference of .0050 or larger._

und auch der sunline:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19279

(was aber nich ganz geklärt ist, da das die einzige Quelle für diese Warnung ist)


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2007)

hab aber weder den cane creek noch den sunline also wo ist jetzt das problem? 


meint irider vielleicht weil man generell den steuersatz zerstört beim rausmachen lieber nen billigen nehmen?
anders kann ich mir grad nicht den sinn erklären...


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

ich hab das thema auch nur nebenbei beim browsen im intense-subforum da aufgschnappt. irider wird's sicher nochmal erläutern, wie's gemeint war.


----------



## MS- RACING (3. Dezember 2007)

mich würde interessieren, wo Du den Rahmen her hast und wer Dir gesagt hat, dass es sich um eine 2008 Version handelt. 

Mir kommt es etwas komisch vor, dass der Rahmen aus einer 2008 Charge sein soll und dass jemand damit jetzt wirbt.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. Dezember 2007)

Das mit 2008 wundert mich auch ein bischen ,weil noch gar keine 2008 ausgeliefert bzw. gebaut werden laut Intense.


----------



## fx:flow (3. Dezember 2007)

er meinte damit seine boxxer wc, nicht den rahmen.

wird sich 08 denn was am socom ändern (@ms-racing)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (3. Dezember 2007)

^^glaube du bist gemeint nicht ich...


----------



## fx:flow (3. Dezember 2007)

achso, da...  is in meine partliste gerutscht, is'n stinknormaler rahmen... wurde mir nicht als 08 angepriesen, ich ging in meinem leichtsinn einfach davon aus. weiß ja nich, wie die bei intense da bruzzeln, wird also ein 07er sein.


----------



## klemmi (3. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> die 16,3 reichen mir definitiv, mit einem anderen LRS wäre ich sicher bei 15,8 oder so, aber wieso...



Bist du sicher das das Bike so leicht wird?


----------



## Trickz (3. Dezember 2007)

Rechne bei meinem auch mit 17 kilo übrigens


----------



## fx:flow (3. Dezember 2007)

klemmi schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das das Bike so leicht wird?



ja, is keine kunst mit meinen teilen und dem rahmen, zudem noch größe small.

je nach reifen 16,3 bis 16,9kg. das glory war ja schon mit dhx air bei 17,05kg und leichten 1ply minion. und das glory wog als rahmenkit mit dhx 4.0 gute 5,8kg. tjooo. aber mir kommt kein dhx air mehr ins haus.

hab das gewicht von meinem gewogenen lapierre und meinem gewogenen (digitale hängewaage) glory ermittelt und runtergerechnet, alle glory/lapierre-teile abgebaut, gewogen, die neuen teile gegengewogen, sollte also definitiv hinkommen.


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2007)

ich halt mittlerweile von so einzelwiegen und errechneten kilogramms nichts mehr.. bike komplett an die waage zack 17,7 gut iss..  allerdings nicht mit den jetzigen intense killer reifen  
demnach sollte ein gewicht eines socoms unter 17 kein problem sein. nur die frage nach dh tauglichkeit.  je nach strecke (oder gewichtsfetisch  )  mögen xxlight und single ply reifen was taugen, alltags-dh-tauglich sind sie meiner erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (3. Dezember 2007)

die xx-light gehen mit den 2ply. 1ply nur hier zum fahrn.

nochmal lesen: ich sagte, dass ich glory UND lapierre komplett an die waage gehängt habe. ergebnisse: glory @ dhx air: 16,95kg, lapierre @ tuned 4way: 17,05kg

um das socom-gewicht jetzt einigermaßen zu ermitteln, habe ich dann die vom lapierre runtergeschraubten teile gewogen und die neuen teile gegengewogen. das ist mehr als einigermaßen realistisch.


----------



## Trickz (3. Dezember 2007)

ist doch egal alles um die 17 kilo ist doch hervorragend finde ich.
und bald wirstes ja genau sehen wenns zammegeschraubt is also was solls.
mach mir da jetzt vorher auch kein harten drum was es denn am ende genau wiegen wird. 
wielange hattest du das lapierre jetzt eigentlich gefahren? 2 monate? und warum der wechsel?


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2007)

dass dachte ich auch mit meiner digiwaage  und dem einzelwiegen und dem gegenwiegen an der fischwaagöö
aber issja - wie der herr trickz schon sagte - auch ladde. hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass es nciht sein kann herr flow  
das mit den xxlight kann man - aus meiner sicht - nur ggf in wiberg machen  hier am "hang" isses eher der kick der reizt, wann man den schlauch durch hat  ->  zu "stoned" 
hach wie ich diese smileys mag.


----------



## fx:flow (3. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> wielange hattest du das lapierre jetzt eigentlich gefahren? 2 monate? und warum der wechsel?



kurzfassung: geiler rahmen, leicht, top fahrwerk, sieht gut aus. hab dann aber schnell gemerkt, dass ich da, im vgl zum glory, eine höhere fahrposition hatte - zu hoch. deshalb weg damit.


----------



## Dropdead (3. Dezember 2007)

@bachmayeah: Kannste mal was zu den Intense Tires sagen? Gewicht, Grip usw.? Aber bitte nüchtern!


----------



## iRider (3. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> hab aber weder den cane creek noch den sunline also wo ist jetzt das problem?
> 
> 
> meint irider vielleicht weil man generell den steuersatz zerstört beim rausmachen lieber nen billigen nehmen?
> anders kann ich mir grad nicht den sinn erklären...



Sorry für die Konfusion.
Die Werkzeuge zum Ausschlagen des Steuersatz können aufgrund der Form des Steuerrohrs nicht verwendet werden wenn du einen Steuersatz mit grosser Einpresstiefe hast. Mit einem Schraubenzieher bekommst man aber einen 1.5 Steuersatz nicht raus, nicht mal einen mit kleiner Einpresstiefe. Ist wegen der erhöhten Oberfläche/Reibung. Also bleibt nur die Schalen kaputtschneiden wenn man den Rahmen nicht beschädigen will.
Macht das jetzt Sinn?


----------



## Trickz (3. Dezember 2007)

@fxflow: ahja das leuchtet ein deshalb auch der rahmen in s 

@irider: jetzt macht es sinn, find ich ganz schön krass die geschichte...
ist das nur beim socom so oder generell bei den 1.5er intense?


----------



## iRider (3. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> so der Cane Creek:
> _Intense Cycles strongly recommends against using any headset with an OD above 1.9565". This specifically refers to the Cane Creek Double X series, as well as any other head set creating an interference of .0050 or larger._



Interessanterweise sind in den Intense Build Kits neuerzeits Cane Creek Steuersätze und keine FSA mehr


----------



## iRider (3. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> @irider: jetzt macht es sinn, find ich ganz schön krass die geschichte...
> ist das nur beim socom so oder generell bei den 1.5er intense?



Ich denke das ist ein generelles 1.5 Problem. Speziell wenn das Steuerkopfrohr in der Mitte verjüngt und der Steuersatzsitz nicht viel tiefer ausgefräst ist als die Lagerschalen lang sind. Also nicht Intense-spezifisch, aber die sind was ich bislang gesehen habe alle betroffen.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2007)

Dann ist der Chris King in 1.5 ja genau das Richtige. Die Kings halten ja eh meistens länger als der Rahmen, dann kann man Rahmen und Steuersatz gemeinsam beerdigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (4. Dezember 2007)

@fx:flow, das gewicht war nur ein netter zusatz, ging um wendigkeit, außerdem bin ich eh nich sooo groß.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2007)

> @fx:flow, das gewicht war nur ein netter zusatz, ging um wendigkeit, außerdem bin ich eh nich sooo groß.



@fx:flow: schreibst Du Dir jetzt schon selbst ?


----------



## fx:flow (4. Dezember 2007)

oh shit... ja... @trickz.

-.-


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann ist der Chris King in 1.5 ja genau das Richtige. Die Kings halten ja eh meistens länger als der Rahmen, dann kann man Rahmen und Steuersatz gemeinsam beerdigen...




lange nicht mehr so gelacht  
lies das bitte nochmal selbst vielleicht kommste dann drauf


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2007)

@Trickz: das war ja auch ironisch gedacht. Ich habe damit gemeint, dass mit dem King während der Lebensdauer des Rahmens kein Steuersatzwechsel nötig sein sollte.
Finde ich ja ganz super wenn Rahmen oder Steuersätze so unpräzise gefertigt werden, dass sie nicht mehr von einander lösbar sind. Da gibts übrigens ein Werkzeug von Parktool zum genauen Ausreiben für 1.5er Steuersätze. Und dann bist Du mit dem präzise gefertigten King doch wieder auf der richtigen Seite. Wir hatten auf schon "normale" Rahmen da, aus denen der Steuersatz kaum mehr rauszubekommen war.   

Habt Ihr eure 16 kg Socoms eigentlich mal an "echten" Waagen gewogen ?
Ich war jedenfalls jedesmal vom reelen Gewicht meines Bikes eher negativ überrascht, wenn ich wirklich eine unbestechliche Waage benutzt habe.


----------



## fx:flow (4. Dezember 2007)

ich weiß ja nich, ob du meine partlist durchgegangen bist. bis auf die bremse ist da lightweight-shice³ dran (boxxer wc, e.13 ali stem, 07er xtr-kurbeln, ea70 lenker, wellgo mg1, lg1, sehr leichter titan/carbon-sattel - siehe galerie).

und wo der rahmen selbst überhaupt nur in meiner größe -small- ca 4250g wiegt, is es nich wirklich schwer, das rad so leicht aufzubauen. wie mich diese "oohohoh eine wunderwaage, an die du dein rad hängst"-kommentare ermüden.

und nochmal: glory + lapierre waren an "echten" waagen, und die teile, die montiert/demontiert werden bzw. wurden auf einer soehnle-digitalküchenwaage.

leeeute. die zeiten, in denen ein dh-rad 19kg wiegen muss, sind vorbei.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Dezember 2007)

klar muss es das nicht aber ein rad so leicht aufzubauen geht auch immer zu lasten der stabilität,das fängt bei den superleichten rahmen an(wettkampfrahmen ohne garantie bei rennen?!?!,oft nicht besonders steif und anfällig bei lagern,natürlich nicht alle),geht über die gabel(boxxer wc halt ja auch nicht ewig wie man oft hört),dann bei den felgen(regelmäßige bikeparkbesuche und rocken auf dh-tracks hinterlassen eher unschöne schäden als bei stabileren) und so weiter,klar ist es geil ein leichten downhiller zu haben,aber wenn man wirklich oft fährt und das bike auch richtig rannimmt dann ist es eine sache wo man überlegen sollte ob es sinn macht und die meisten haben nicht einen so sauberen fahrstil das die ganzen leichten teile ewig halten...und wenns bike 19kilo wiegt und einjahr harten dh-alltag überlebt ist es mehr wert als wenn das bike 16,7354 oder sonst wie wenig wiegt und man zum beispiel ständig felgen erneuern muss
nicht falsch verstehen,finde diese ganzen leichten kisten geil und es schön zu sehen was geht aber meistens werden diese bikes auch entsprechend bewegt...oder eher nicht bewegt.möchte natürlich nicht behaupten das hier irgendwer nicht richtig fährt!also bitte nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen

gruß martin


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

@san andreas  achso naja den king wollt ich schon ein bisschen länger behalten als den rahmen und wenn das ein generelles 1.5 problem ist und es dafür sicherlich ein werkzeug gibt sehen wir einfach mal weiter wenn es soweit ist. d.h. in einem jahr und wenn das bike top ist dann erst in 2 

von mir hört ihr im übrigen erst ne genaue gewichtsangabe wenn das teil aufgebaut ist und an der fischwaage hängt, halte auch nicht viel von digiwaagen-addier-aktionen. aber freuen tu ich mich dann trotzdem wenn ich auf 16 kilo kommen sollte (mit coil dämpfer und maxxis dh schlappen)


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> klar muss es das nicht aber ein rad so leicht aufzubauen geht auch immer zu lasten der stabilität,das fängt bei den superleichten rahmen an(wettkampfrahmen ohne garantie bei rennen?!?!,oft nicht besonders steif und anfällig bei lagern,natürlich nicht alle),geht über die gabel(boxxer wc halt ja auch nicht ewig wie man oft hört),dann bei den felgen(regelmäßige bikeparkbesuche und rocken auf dh-tracks hinterlassen eher unschöne schäden als bei stabileren) und so weiter,klar ist es geil ein leichten downhiller zu haben,aber wenn man wirklich oft fährt und das bike auch richtig rannimmt dann ist es eine sache wo man überlegen sollte ob es sinn macht und die meisten haben nicht einen so sauberen fahrstil das die ganzen leichten teile ewig halten...und wenns bike 19kilo wiegt und einjahr harten dh-alltag überlebt ist es mehr wert als wenn das bike 16,7354 oder sonst wie wenig wiegt und man zum beispiel ständig felgen erneuern muss
> nicht falsch verstehen,finde diese ganzen leichten kisten geil und es schön zu sehen was geht aber meistens werden diese bikes auch entsprechend bewegt...oder eher nicht bewegt




das einzige teil was mir angst macht ist die neue boxxer ansonsten wird bei mir alles vollkommen dh tauglich. klar kann das kettenblatt schonmal drauf gehen ohne bashguard zb aber das muss ich jetzt halt mal in kauf nehmen und  gegebenfalls halt einfach die steine überspringen 

verallgemeinert doch nicht immer alles so, werd schon keine singletrack und 1ply reifen draufmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> das einzige teil was mir angst macht ist die neue boxxer ansonsten wird bei mir alles vollkommen dh tauglich. klar kann das kettenblatt schonmal drauf gehen ohne bashguard zb aber das muss ich jetzt halt mal in kauf nehmen und  gegebenfalls halt einfach die steine überspringen
> 
> verallgemeinert doch nicht immer alles so, werd schon keine singletrack und 1ply reifen draufmachen...



edit: @martin du hast editiert da steht mein satz jetzt ein bissi blöd da


----------



## fx:flow (4. Dezember 2007)

so, ich mach das jetzt punkt für punkt.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> klar muss es das nicht aber ein rad so leicht aufzubauen geht auch immer zu lasten der stabilität



bis zu einem bestimmten punkt geht das ohne jegliche einschränkung, wenn man nich doof is und bei der komponentenauswahl einfach ein auge auf das gewicht legt, klappt das. bspw syntace superforce-vorbau, oder eine lightguide von e.13, für leichte fahrer auch eine xt- oder xtr-kurbel, ein easton ea70 is schweineleicht mit 129g und trotzdem einer der besten alulenker am markt.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> das fängt bei den superleichten rahmen an(wettkampfrahmen ohne garantie bei rennen?!?!,oft nicht besonders steif und anfällig bei lagern,natürlich nicht alle)



schau bitte mal in die garantiebestimmungen von intense hier. der rahmen heißt "FRO - for race only", glaubst du, die nennen ihn so, weil man dann keine garantie hat, wenn man welche fährt?

das mit den lagern überlese ich mal und unterstelle, dass du es nicht besser weißt. probleme mit den vpp-lagern gibt es (wenn überhaupt - kann man vorbeugen) genauso beim "alten" v10 ('05-'07), das nochmal eine menge gramm mehr auf den rippen hat.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> geht über die gabel(boxxer wc halt ja auch nicht ewig wie man oft hört)



das thema is so stinkend alt. die gabel is top und sucht seinesgleichen. bei moshern is das teil abgeknickt (ich erinnere mich da an den hang up an einem wasser-gap, dass bei so einer vergewaltigung eine 888 mit 700g mehrgewicht das gerade noch so übersteht) - kann ich als boxxer-fahrer verkraften, is ja nich so, als macht die einfach mal so den arsch hoch. 08 mit verstärktem casting.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> dann bei den felgen(regelmäßige bikeparkbesuche und rocken auf dh-tracks hinterlassen eher unschöne schäden als bei stabileren)



ich will ja nichts verraten, aber meine felgen sind mavic ex325, schwere, im mittleren preissegment angesiedelte für den downhill bestimmte felgen.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> und die meisten haben nicht einen so sauberen fahrstil das die ganzen leichten teile ewig halten...und wenns bike 19kilo wiegt und einjahr harten dh-alltag überlebt ist es mehr wert als wenn das bike 16,7354 oder sonst wie wenig wiegt und man zum beispiel ständig felgen erneuern muss



siehe oben. wer genau überlegt, wo er spart und was für ihn (gewicht, fahrstil) drin ist, der kommt auf ein vergleichsweise leichtes rad ohne einschränkungen. dass ein 100kg-typ das dann nich als robust ansieht, kann mir dann doch herzlich egal sein.

daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass ein rad mit 17kg genauso lange hält wie eines mit 19, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man (jedenfalls ich, denn ich wiege vergleichsweise wenig) keine 100kg wiegt. felgen müssen da auch nich erneuert werden. bei den mavic 721 und den hope pro II-naben wäre noch einiges an gewicht drin, und der lrs ist mehr als robust und passend.

ich verstehs nich ganz.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Dezember 2007)

war jetzt auch nicht auf dein rad bezogen
zu den boxxern,das sind nicht nur mosher die diese gabel schrotten,habs in willingen beim worldcup im letzten jahr gesehen...und nen kumpel der eigentlich wirklich nen sehr sauberen fahrstil hat,bei dem hat sich das das casting auch aufgeweitet...
was steht den in der garantie von intense?denke nicht das es ne man da so verallgemeinern kann,man kann auch rennen hobbymäßig fahren aber einen derben fahrstil haben und das ding geht vielleicht kaputt,mans kann ja nicht nachweisen ob es im rennen passiert ist,oder weil man irgendwas zu krasses gemacht hat wofür der rahmen nicht ausgelegt ist...


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

aberglaube, das socom hat genau diesselbe garantie wie alle anderen intense auch  
wenn die natürlich sehen dass das rad von nem auto überollt wurde kann es wohl schonmal vorkommen dass sie die garantie verweigern 

aber aufgrund der bezeichnung fro würde ich halt extremes kantenklatschen meiden, ist halt nen dh race rahmen.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Dezember 2007)

das ist mir schon klar das es kein bike ist mit dem man beim rampage antritt


----------



## iRider (4. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da gibts übrigens ein Werkzeug von Parktool zum genauen Ausreiben für 1.5er Steuersätze.



Leider greift das aufgrund der Form des Steuerrohrs (Innendurchmesser) bei Intense und einigen anderen nicht richtig bei einem Steuersatz mit langen Schalen. Genau das ist ja das Problem. Andernfalls wäre es einfach. Les nochmal den Beitrag auf MTBR dazu durch. Entspricht meinen Erfahrungen. Bis ich ne vernünftige Lösung finde muss ich wohl den sch... FSA Steuersatz fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (4. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> ...halte auch nicht viel von digiwaagen-addier-aktionen. aber freuen tu ich mich dann trotzdem wenn ich auf 16 kilo kommen sollte (mit coil dämpfer und maxxis dh schlappen)



Digiwaagen addieren kam bei mir immer auf +/-50 g genau mit der Fischwaage raus, also im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.
16 kg ist schon etwas optimistisch mit Federdämpfer.


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

bin ja auch von fx:flows messereien ausgegangen 
wenns 17 sind bricht mir auch kein zacken aus der krone 
und morgen ist es endlich soweit, vorgezogene weihnacht sozusagen


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Dezember 2007)

aber bitte mit foto!!!


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> aber bitte mit foto!!!



die laufräder müssen erst noch gespeicht werden und es fehlen noch ein paar teile... morgen kommt quasi erstmal die roh lieferung


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2007)

Auch von der Roh-Lieferung wäre ein Bild lecker !
Und zum Thema For Racing Only: in einem Test der MBA wurde ausdrücklich betont, dass die gesamte FRO-Serie von Intense eher für Fahrer mit einem sauberen Fahrstil gedacht ist, sprich saubere Racer.
Aber Mosher werden den Rahmen wohl eh nicht kaufen.

@fx:flow: ich bezweifle gar nicht, dass ein 16 kg Socom zu realisieren ist. Wenn mans schlau macht und die richtigen Teile nimmt, kriegt man auch was stabiles hin. Bei Deinem Gewicht auch kein Thema. Und mit Deinen geplanten Parts wohl auch nicht.
Ich glaube trotzdem den meisten die Gewichtsangaben zu ihren Bikes einfach nicht.


----------



## fx:flow (4. Dezember 2007)

ich leg dann wagenbilder mit dazu.


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2007)

natürlich sind die fro modelle wohl eher für reinen downhill es ging aber um die garantie die angeblich nur bei nem rennen greift. das ist halt mal aberglaube.
mir ist jedenfalls noch kein rahmen gerissen, und jetzt nach meiner verletzung fallen höhere drops und gaps eh flach 
ob ich nächstes jahr überhaupt ein rennen fahre ist auch noch fraglich (risiko höher als normal) von daher mach ich mir mit meinen 70 kilos da eher weniger gedanken drum.
und wenn er doch reissen sollte muss ich sicherlich keine rennlizens beim rahmen beilegen wenn ich ihn einschicke


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Dezember 2007)

Dropdead schrieb:


> @bachmayeah: Kannste mal was zu den Intense Tires sagen? Gewicht, Grip usw.? Aber bitte nüchtern!



nope  ich gönne mir den luxus diese noch nicht wirklich gefahren zu sein  
außer zum gewicht kann ich nichts genaues sagen.
es sei denn, dass man den großen reifen (oh wunder) mit ziemlich wenig druck im vergleich zu nem 0815 maxxis fahren kann --> mehr grip. aber das ist alles theorie..


----------



## klemmi (6. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> lightweight-shice³ dran (boxxer wc, e.13 ali stem, 07er xtr-kurbeln, ea70 lenker, wellgo mg1, lg1, sehr leichter titan/carbon-sattel - siehe galerie).



Was für einen Easton Lenker meinst du denn mit EA70, ich finde da mehrere... was wiegt der und wie sind so die Maße? Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach nem Lenker für nächstes Jahr, soll leicht aber trotzdem stabil sein.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

@klemmi: schau hier auf der Easton-Website: http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/bar_rise_ea70.html
Den EA 70 gibst auch für die mit den rasierten Beinen, hier gehts aber um den EA 70 Monkeybar. Den gibts in drei höhen: low, mid und high.
Noch leichter ist der Monkeylite Dh aus CNT-Carbon, der ist aber auch erheblich teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> so, ich mach das jetzt punkt für punkt.
> 
> 
> 
> bis zu einem bestimmten punkt geht das ohne jegliche einschränkung, wenn man nich doof is und bei der komponentenauswahl einfach ein auge auf das gewicht legt, klappt das. bspw syntace superforce-vorbau, oder eine lightguide von e.13, für leichte fahrer auch eine xt- oder xtr-kurbel, ein easton ea70 is schweineleicht mit 129g und trotzdem einer der besten alulenker am markt.



easton ea70 129g - ja ne is kla.  
zur info, der easton *carbon* lenker wiegt 170g. 
easton alu wiegt um die 250g. 
gibt trotzdem kaum nen leichteren alu lenker. 
hab den syncros bulk der ist mit 270g auch noch recht leicht.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

Die CC-Version wiegt schlappe 145 gr, die DH-Version 265 gr.


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

wird sich wohl kaum einer nen cc lenker an den downhill bock schrauben.
ist meiner meinung nach genauso fahrlässig wie nen carbon lenker, aber da hat wohl jeder so seine eigene meinung


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Dezember 2007)

evtl hat er sich ja nur vertippt und meinte 229 gr.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt, es gibt zwei EA70 Varianten. Der ganz normale EA 70 ist ein gerader CC-Lenker und wiegt 149gr. Der, den FX:Flow meint, ist der EA 70 MonkeyBar und wiegt ungekürzt ab 250gr..

@Trickz: ist Dein Rahmen jetzt da ? Gibts Bilder ?


----------



## klemmi (6. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt zwei EA70 Varianten. Der ganz normale EA 70 ist ein gerader CC-Lenker und wiegt 149gr. Der, den FX:Flow meint, ist der EA 70 MonkeyBar und wiegt ungekürzt ab 250gr..
> 
> @Trickz: ist Dein Rahmen jetzt da ? Gibts Bilder ?



Ok sehr gut, wenn ihr alle hier sagt das der schon sehr leicht ist dann werde ich mir den mal holen wie breit is der denn?

EDIT: Hat sich geklärt... 685mm


----------



## xxFRESHxx (6. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> der EA 70 MonkeyBar und wiegt ungekürzt ab 250gr..


die lo rise version wiegt nur knapp 230g, nicht 250... damit macht auch die "tippfehler theorie" durchaus sinn.


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

230 ist halt schon sehr geil für nen alulenker irgendwie. naja zu spät.

@san andreas
yep er ist endlich da. aber ich mach jetzt nicht sone fotoorgie wie fxflow mit 20 bildern oder so, und ein nackter rahmen ist eh langweilig.
werd aber mal ein bild hochladen, sind dann ja noch ein paar andre parts mit drauf


----------



## fx:flow (6. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> 230 ist halt schon sehr geil für nen alulenker irgendwie. naja zu spät.
> 
> @san andreas
> yep er ist endlich da. aber ich mach jetzt nicht sone fotoorgie wie fxflow mit 20 bildern oder so, und ein nackter rahmen ist eh langweilig.
> werd aber mal ein bild hochladen, sind dann ja noch ein paar andre parts mit drauf



falsch.

ich hasse es, wenn ich zu sachen, die ich mir evtl kaufen will, keine ordentlichen bilder finde oder es sich auf irgendwelche katalogfotos beschränkt.

tjooo... solche detailreichen fotosets gefallen mir da einfach.
*
edit:* das mit dem lenker war tatsächlich ein tippfehler. mein *lo-rise* liegt hier neben mir, 229g  aus der packung heraus - siehe sicklines-waage-bild. hatte ich andernorts aber schon mal erwähnt.

was das hier an wellen lostritt.

mid-rise: angesprochene ~250, lo-rise ~225-230.

// diese "zur info"-sachen kann man sich sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

war doch nicht bös gemeint, ok hätts vielleicht ein wenig anders ausdrücken können.
ich hoffe ich hab dir jetzt nicht den tag versaut   

spaaaaaaaaaaaaß


----------



## klemmi (6. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> mid-rise: angesprochene ~250, lo-rise ~225-230.



Was sind denn die Unterschiede bei den Lenkern beim fahren? Oder merkt man dabei keinen großen Unterschied?


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

der eine ist höher - der andere niedriger. geschmackssache


----------



## fx:flow (6. Dezember 2007)

klemmi schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Unterschiede bei den Lenkern beim fahren? Oder merkt man dabei keinen großen Unterschied?



hier sieht/liest man die unterschiede gut raus. neben dem gewichtsunterschied ist der lo-rise einfach sehr tief und bringt die front runter. mag ich so.

@trickz: ok ok


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> bringt die front runter. mag ich so.



das ist aber sehr heikel ausgedrückt  aber ich will nicht kleinkarierter gelten als eh schon


----------



## iRider (6. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> mid-rise: angesprochene ~250, lo-rise ~225-230.



Ihr redet alle von den 25,4 mm Lenkern, oder? 31,8-er wiegen Low- wie Mid-rise 275 g. Die erhöhte Steifigkeit ist aber jedes Gramm wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

hab ja nie dran geglaubt aber der nikolaus hat mir was schönes dagelassen  







verstehe jetzt übrigens auch das problem mit dem steuersatz irider


----------



## walo (6. Dezember 2007)

2 naben reichen vollkommen aus.glaub mir,kenn mich aus ;-)
geile sache!


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

die rote is für nen andern intense verrückten


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2007)

sehr geil...nur hätten die nicht den Intense Schriftzug einfach weiß lassen können,dieser Tarnlook ist sowas von unpassend.

Ihr habt´s ja alle ganz schön gut mit euren neuen Spielsachen  
Ich darf sowas ja leider nicht haben...


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

du sprichst mir aus der seele. will natürlich auch weisse sticker und werd sie wohl irgendwie bekommen


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (6. Dezember 2007)

sehr geil.
hätte gerne einen bericht zur carbocage.
guß,
daniel


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

kann ich dir erst sagen wenn ich sie gefahren bin


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (6. Dezember 2007)

schon klar 
ich kann warten^^


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Dezember 2007)

sehr geil,die intense-aufkleber gehen wirklich gar nicht.dann schwing mal die inbusschlüssel


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

@Trickz: Gratulation ! Da war der Nikolaus ja mal wirklich großzügig ! Er hat sogar paar King-Naben im Beutel gehabt. Das wird echt ne hammer Kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köchert-Biker (6. Dezember 2007)

@Trickz, traumhaft, von der Fabrkombi würde ich es genau so gestalten!


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

kommt halt noch ne weisse gabel und weisse xt kurbeln dann passt es ganz gut im AMI look halt


----------



## fx:flow (6. Dezember 2007)

wie lange sollen die gepulverten xt-kurbeln so weiss bleiben?

der sattel gefällt mir mit dieser "nase" vorne irgendwie nich.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

Stars and stripes ! Das gibt echt ne super stylische Mischung ! Könnte Dein Ex-V10 vielleicht toppen ?!
@fx:flow: gibts von Deinem Gerät auch schon Bilder ?


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wie lange sollen die gepulverten xt-kurbeln so weiss bleiben?
> 
> der sattel gefällt mir mit dieser "nase" vorne irgendwie nich.



und wenn es eine saison ist langt mirs schon. hatte am sx schon gepulverte kurbeln und das hat wunderbar gehalten. ist was anderes als mit der spraydose...

zum sattel: ich fahre schon seit 10 jahren flite sättel und da wird sich auch nix ändern, mir egal wie andere leute das finden


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

Word ! Flite forever !


----------



## fx:flow (6. Dezember 2007)

das war kein aufruf, den zu wechseln, mir missfällt er im optischen bild nur...


----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

ein glück sind geschmäcker unterschiedlich, ich finde ihn absolut geil (auch optisch)


----------



## klemmi (6. Dezember 2007)

@Trickz: Was fürne Sattelstütze von THOMSON is das denn genau? Nach sowas suche ich auch noch, (wenns geht sehr) leicht und trotzdem stabil (wie alles halt) soll sie sein. Wo hast du deine Ti Feder her und was sparst du mit der gegenüber der im DHX (sind es beide die gleichen Härten und Maße?)

EDIT: Hat hier im Forum zufällig jemand ne 1:1er Schablone von den Rock Shox Boxxer Decals??? Suche sowas dringend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (6. Dezember 2007)

klemmi schrieb:


> @Trickz: Was fürne Sattelstütze von THOMSON is das denn genau? Nach sowas suche ich auch noch, (wenns geht sehr) leicht und trotzdem stabil (wie alles halt) soll sie sein. Wo hast du deine Ti Feder her und was sparst du mit der gegenüber der im DHX (sind es beide die gleichen Härten und Maße?)
> 
> EDIT: Hat hier im Forum zufällig jemand ne 1:1er Schablone von den Rock Shox Boxxer Decals??? Suche sowas dringend...




stütze ist eine thomson elite (sehr leicht)






gibts aber noch als masterpiece version (noch leichter), aber sauteuer und mir langt die normale.

titan feder hab ich da her wo der andere kram auch her kommt, hat sich angeboten da ich keinen air dämpfer fahren will.
momentan ist im socom ne 450er, die titanfeder ist aber ne 350er (bin nicht so schwer). 
man  spart ca. 200g, aber die originale konnte ich noch nicht wiegen weil ich die buchse noch nicht rausbekommen habe. ti feder wiegt jedenfalls 322g.

boxxer decals gibts vom grinsekater, der hats da ziemlich drauf mit sowas


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Dezember 2007)

wenns hilft: ne orig. fox 400*3,25 wiegt 593 gr.
gescheite ti federn bekommt man in der brd z.b. hier: RCS Titan Parts


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Dezember 2007)

is des schon die 150 x 12 king ???
wenn ja woher 
warte schon ewig auf meine


----------



## Trickz (7. Dezember 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> is des schon die 150 x 12 king ???
> wenn ja woher
> warte schon ewig auf meine



yep ist die 150er.
aus dem land der unbegrenzten möglichkeiten


----------



## DH Sport (7. Dezember 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Leider greift das aufgrund der Form des Steuerrohrs (Innendurchmesser) bei Intense und einigen anderen nicht richtig bei einem Steuersatz mit langen Schalen. Genau das ist ja das Problem. Andernfalls wäre es einfach. Les nochmal den Beitrag auf MTBR dazu durch. Entspricht meinen Erfahrungen. Bis ich ne vernünftige Lösung finde muss ich wohl den sch... FSA Steuersatz fahren.



das mußt Du nicht, ich fahre in meinem M3 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr einen Hope Steuersatz


----------



## iRider (7. Dezember 2007)

DH Sport schrieb:


> das mußt Du nicht, ich fahre in meinem M3 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr einen Hope Steuersatz



Bist Du mit dem zufrieden? Probleme? Man hört ja online immer mal wieder Klagen über die 1 1/8 Steuersätze von Hope. Allerdings sind alle Leute die den lokal haben zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxpantrocker (8. Dezember 2007)

Habe die ersten 2008er Intense sowie THE Teile im Shop gesichtet. Zwar teilweise noch Einzelstücke, aber angeblich ab Januar Lieferbar (M6, Socom...). Reifen  gibts schon. 
www.seondhand-sportshop.de  Der hats da. Oder www.supercycles.de bekommt auch alles. 

Geile Teile!!


----------



## MS- RACING (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab gestern die Information bekommen, dass die Geometrie des SOCOMs für 2008 an die des Prototyp mit flacherem Steuerwinkel angepasst worden ist, den das Team in der 2007 Saison gefahren ist.
Im Intense Show your ride threat könnt ihr Euch meines noch mal anschauen.... ist echt ein unglaubliches Spaßgerät!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. Dezember 2007)

Kann nicht sein das das M6 und 2008 socom  im Januar Lieferbar ist ;-)  ,das habe ich aus sichere quelle .


----------



## foxpantrocker (8. Dezember 2007)

woher?
sagte ja auch angeblich. auf jeden fall stehen und hängen da schonmal die ersten.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja von Intense,aber sollte M-S Racing ja bestätigen können die verkaufen die Rahmen ja auch, und sollten wissen wann die ersten in Deutschland eintreffen, MS Racing  sagt halt mal was zu den Lieferterminen (die bis jetzt bekannt sind ) sag ja anscheinen jeder was anderes hier im Forum.


----------



## Trickz (8. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MS- RACING (8. Dezember 2007)

ich weiß nicht wo die Leute immer ihre Informationen herbekommen. Die Personen, die immer auf dem letzten Stand sind, sind unsere Verkaufsagenten in Deutschland (Henriette Doret) und Österreich (Charly Witch) und der Harry vom Secondhand sportshop in München. Die bekommen ihre Informationen direkt von uns und alles andere ist Spekulation.

Momentan sind die M6 noch nicht lieferbar (auch nicht bei Chainreactions,auch wenn das viele Leute glauben wollen), die ersten Chargen werden aber in kürze produziert.


----------



## DH Sport (8. Dezember 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem zufrieden? Probleme? Man hört ja online immer mal wieder Klagen über die 1 1/8 Steuersätze von Hope. Allerdings sind alle Leute die den lokal haben zufrieden



ich fahre in seit dieser Saison, z.B. WM in Saalbach, Garmisch...usw. 
nicht gerade bei bestem Wetter, aber absolut keine Probleme


----------



## fx:flow (9. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, wo Du den Rahmen her hast und wer Dir gesagt hat, dass es sich um eine 2008 Version handelt.
> 
> Mir kommt es etwas komisch vor, dass der Rahmen aus einer 2008 Charge sein soll und dass jemand damit jetzt wirbt.



weshalb wirbt ein sehr großer amerikanischer online-shop eigtl damit, dass er schon 08er rahmen verkauft?

klickkk


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja verkaufen kann er sie ja,  nur Liefern wird er jetzt noch nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (9. Dezember 2007)

das ist so wie bei chainreactions.... da kann man die Rahmen auch nur verbindlich vorbestellen. Wann dann die Rahmen geliefert werden ist die andere Frage. Was mich auch noch wundert ist warum der besagte Onlineshop beim SOCOM noch die Maße des 2007er drinnen hat- also entweder meine Information ist falsch, dass der Steuerwinkel von unseren Prototypen übernommen wird oder die vom Onlineshop wollten einfach über das 2008 Dinge Kunden fangen....


----------



## Trickz (9. Dezember 2007)

@ms racing:
wenn der steuerwinkel so scheise ist (beim originalen) frage ich mich warum so ein rahmen überhaupt auf den markt kommt. weil ich das jetzt schon des öfteren hier gelesen habe...


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2007)

seit wann stimmen bei onlineshops alle angaben ? vorallem bei geometriedaten.


----------



## MS- RACING (9. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> @ms racing:
> wenn der steuerwinkel so scheise ist (beim originalen) frage ich mich warum so ein rahmen überhaupt auf den markt kommt. weil ich das jetzt schon des öfteren hier gelesen habe...



das mit dem Winkel liegt im Auge des Betrachters würde ich sagen. Es gibt sehr viele Leute (vor allem in USA), denen der Winkel so taugt wie er ist. Da aber Intense eine sehr Marktbezogene Firma ist, haben sie auf das Feedback des Teams und von Nigel Page reagiert und das für die Serie geändert.

Wie aber schon gesagt gibt es- auch mir bekannte Leute- denen das Bike so getaugt hat wie es war. Jetzt kommt einfach eine neue Entwicklungsstufe.


----------



## iRider (10. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> das mit dem Winkel liegt im Auge des Betrachters würde ich sagen. Es gibt sehr viele Leute (vor allem in USA), denen der Winkel so taugt wie er ist. Da aber Intense eine sehr Marktbezogene Firma ist, haben sie auf das Feedback des Teams und von Nigel Page reagiert und das für die Serie geändert.
> 
> Wie aber schon gesagt gibt es- auch mir bekannte Leute- denen das Bike so getaugt hat wie es war. Jetzt kommt einfach eine neue Entwicklungsstufe.



Was ist denn daran marktbezogen wenn viele Leute das Socom so moegen wie es ist und es nur aufgrund des Feedbacks vom Team geaendert wird?  
Wenn ich super flache Winkel will dann kaufe ich ein M3 oder gar ein Sunday. Das ist ja gerade das Besondere am Socom: es ist nicht nur leicht sondern es faehrt sich auch wendiger als ein "richtiges" DH Bike.
Ausserdem koennte man das Problem mit den Winkel sehr einfach loesen: einfach verschiedene Ausfallenden anbieten, so kann Intense immer ein und denselben Rahmen produzieren und die Kunden koennten ihn an ihre Wuensche anpassen. Nehme mal an dass sie nicht beide Geos fuers Socom parallel anbieten, oder?


----------



## MS- RACING (10. Dezember 2007)

was ich weiß, wird es nur eine Geometrie geben. Die Geometrie hat sich mit dem flacheren Winkel bewährt und keine Angst, dass Bike ist auch trotz flacherem Winkel noch super wendig. 

Wie man aber aus der Diskussion sieht, kann man es nicht jedem recht machen...


----------



## Dropdead (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mal ein paar blöde Fragen, auf der Homepage von Intense steht ja leider nicht alles...

1.Hat sich die Geo des M3 von 06 zu 07 geändert?

2.Sattelklemmenmaß (könnte mir denken 34.9)?

3.83mm Innenlager, welche Kurbeln kommen da in Frage (ausser Saint u. Diabolous. Gibt es 83er Innenlager für Truvativ?)?

4.Ist es mit einer 170er Kurbel noch gut zu fahren, oder sollte man wegen des niedrigen Tretlagers doch eher eine 165er in Betracht ziehen?

Gruß,

Maik


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Dezember 2007)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ein paar blöde Fragen, auf der Homepage von Intense steht ja leider nicht alles...
> 
> ...



Kann dir leider nur bei Frage 2 und 4 weiterhelfen: 

2: ja, ist ne 34,9er Sattelklemmschelle

4: Ich fahre ihn mit 170er Kurbel und hab bis jetzt keine größeren Probleme damit gehabt. Aber ein Rockring oder Donat ist meiner Meinung nach ein muss am M3.


----------



## Dropdead (18. Dezember 2007)

Danke,

das mit der Sattelklemme habe ich noch rausbekommen. 
Gibt es die Dropouts einzeln? Ich habe noch eine 135x10 Nabe und im Wunschobjekt steckt eine 150x12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (18. Dezember 2007)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> das mit der Sattelklemme habe ich noch rausbekommen.
> Gibt es die Dropouts einzeln? Ich habe noch eine 135x10 Nabe und im Wunschobjekt steckt eine 150x12.



Ja , die Dropout´s gibt´s auch einzeln, sind aber nicht gerade billig, z.B. hier:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Ff481c1bd1763028c04072af5e7c97f07&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=7


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja mal richtig geil: ca. 400,- Euro für zwei Dropouts. Die werden wohl von der NASA gefräst.
Vielleicht kannst Du sie ja in den Staaten besorgen.
Wahrscheinlich wird ein neues Hinterrad die billigste Lösung sein.


----------



## DH Sport (18. Dezember 2007)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ein paar blöde Fragen, auf der Homepage von Intense steht ja leider nicht alles...
> 
> ...



ich fahre in meinem M3 ein Truvativ Innenlager 83 mm  & Kurbel Holzfeller OCT

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Dropdead (18. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich heute alles erledigt! Meine Arbeitskraft wird im neuen Jahr nicht weiter benötigt (heute erfahren)! 

Damit bleibt es (vorerst) ein Traum Intense zu fahren.

Frohes Fest


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Dezember 2007)

hier mal nen fettes m6...


----------



## Dropdead (18. Dezember 2007)

Du versüßt mir das Fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. Dezember 2007)

gern geschehen


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Das ist mal ein richtig geiles M6 !


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (19. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn meins auch so ******** da steht..... heul, das ist echt nicht schön das M6 .


----------



## Trickz (19. Dezember 2007)

irgendwie sautief und die schwinge sieht ein wenig merkwürdig aus. fällt aber auch nur bei dem hier jetzt so extrem auf...


----------



## cubebiker (19. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> irgendwie sautief und die schwinge sieht ein wenig merkwürdig aus. fällt aber auch nur bei dem hier jetzt so extrem auf...



Vielelicht isses ja ein "s" Rahmen, die sehen oft etwas Hecklastig und tief aus. 
Aber ich finde alle bisherigen auch schöner, vor allem das irishdh bzw crc sieht bestens aus!


----------



## Trickz (19. Dezember 2007)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Vielelicht isses ja ein "s" Rahmen, die sehen oft etwas Hecklastig und tief aus.
> Aber ich finde alle bisherigen auch schöner, vor allem das irishdh bzw crc sieht bestens aus!



die gabel sieht aber auch extrem lang aus an der karre, aber klar wird wohl ein s rahmen sein


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Dezember 2007)

bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototypen, der auf der Interbike ausgestellt war. Deswegen wir der Rahmen auch eher ein Medium sein wie alles andere, weil die Prototypen eben Größe Medium sind.

Aber ihr habt schon recht: der schaut brutal tief und flach aus, fast so, als wäre ein zu kurzer Dämpfer drinnen. Aber wie gesagt ist das nur so eine Art Studie, wo der Jeff auch einfach zeigen wollte was möglich ist.

Ich weiß schon, dass das gegen die Meinung vieler in diesem Forum geht, aber ich würde es verdammt cool finden, wenn in der Bikeindustrie mehr Studien gezeigt werden, wie es beispielsweise Cannondale macht. Viele dieser Bikes wird es natürlich nicht zu kaufen geben, aber es besteht immerhin eine Chance dass.... ich persönlich habe es auch noch interessanter gefunden, als im WC die ganz argen Prototypen unterwegs waren, ohne dass es diese zu kaufen gab... ist natürlich ******* für die Konsumenten, aber ich fand es irgendwie interessanter (zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich auch mehr Konsument!)


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Solange es noch kein offizielles Production Bike gibt, sind doch eh nur Prototypen unterwegs. Das M6 wird schon wieder so ein Hammerteil werden wie es das M3 bei seiner Präsentation war. Da hab ich bei Intense gar keine Sorgen.


----------



## iRider (19. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, dass das gegen die Meinung vieler in diesem Forum geht, aber ich würde es verdammt cool finden, wenn in der Bikeindustrie mehr Studien gezeigt werden, wie es beispielsweise Cannondale macht. Viele dieser Bikes wird es natürlich nicht zu kaufen geben, aber es besteht immerhin eine Chance dass.... ich persönlich habe es auch noch interessanter gefunden, als im WC die ganz argen Prototypen unterwegs waren, ohne dass es diese zu kaufen gab... ist natürlich ******* für die Konsumenten, aber ich fand es irgendwie interessanter (zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich auch mehr Konsument!)



Ich finde Studien auch sehr gut....wenn es die Besten dann wirklich zur Produktionsreife schaffen. Z.B. die Monocoque-Schwinge an dem M6 finde ich Hammer. Wäre cool wenn es die in die Serie schaffen würde. Sollte auch einige Steifigkeitsprobleme lösen.
Studien und Prototypen im Worldcup die es nie zur Produktreife schaffen obwohl sie perfekt funktionieren konterkariert allerdings den FRO Anspruch von Intense irgendwie, IMHO. Gerade Intense war eine der ersten Firmen die es Amateuren erlaubt hat gleichwertiges oder besseres Material als die Pros zu fahren. Krasses Gegenteil dazu ist Honda. Aber die wollten auch keine Bikes verkaufen, Intense schon.


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Dezember 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich finde Studien auch sehr gut....wenn es die Besten dann wirklich zur Produktionsreife schaffen. Z.B. die Monocoque-Schwinge an dem M6 finde ich Hammer. Wäre cool wenn es die in die Serie schaffen würde. Sollte auch einige Steifigkeitsprobleme lösen.
> Studien und Prototypen im Worldcup die es nie zur Produktreife schaffen obwohl sie perfekt funktionieren konterkariert allerdings den FRO Anspruch von Intense irgendwie, IMHO. Gerade Intense war eine der ersten Firmen die es Amateuren erlaubt hat gleichwertiges oder besseres Material als die Pros zu fahren. Krasses Gegenteil dazu ist Honda. Aber die wollten auch keine Bikes verkaufen, Intense schon.



im Endeffekt ist es so: wenn Du einen Porsche kaufst kaufst Du auch Renntechnik. Es gibt quasi die "normalen "Porsche, für die die mehr wollen gibt es die S und Turbo Modelle und für die denen das auch noch nicht genug ist kaufen sich einen GT2 oder 3. Rennsport ambitionierte kaufen sie dann noch einen GT2 oder GT3 RS und die denen das auch noch nicht genug ist und viel zu viel Geld haben kaufen sich einen GT....

Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach so: der Rennzirkus soll die Prototypen fahren und schauen, ob das Material für die Serie taugt. Natürlich spielen aber auch Faktoren wie Wirtschaftlichkeit etc. eine wichtige Rolle. Wenn alles zusammenpasst soll das Zeug in Serie gehen. aber es soll auch die Möglichkeit geben, dass die Leute die jetzt ein Intense fahren wollen weil sie die Marke cool finden, sollte es Modelle geben, die erschwinglich sind. Trotzdem sollte es für die, die etwas Besonders, was Rennorientiertes haben wollen auch das bekommen.... bis hin zum absoluten Highendmaterial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (19. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach so: der Rennzirkus soll die Prototypen fahren und schauen, ob das Material für die Serie taugt. Natürlich spielen aber auch Faktoren wie Wirtschaftlichkeit etc. eine wichtige Rolle. Wenn alles zusammenpasst soll das Zeug in Serie gehen. aber es soll auch die Möglichkeit geben, dass die Leute die jetzt ein Intense fahren wollen weil sie die Marke cool finden, sollte es Modelle geben, die erschwinglich sind. Trotzdem sollte es für die, die etwas Besonders, was Rennorientiertes haben wollen auch das bekommen.... bis hin zum absoluten Highendmaterial


----------



## adamkg (2. Januar 2008)

MS-Racing: wird sich mit der lenkwinkeländerung am socom auch der radstand und die oberrohrlänge ändern? Danke


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2008)

@MS-Racing: Heißt das, es wird in Zukunft verschiedene Varianten geben ? Z.B. eine für "Normalfahrer" und eine für ambitioniertere Racer ?
Darauf spielst Du mit dem Vergleich zu Porsche doch an ?


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Januar 2008)

lies doch ma die letzetn 2, 3 seiten... die neuen socoms werden nen anderen winkel haben als die alten..
KLICK
keine 2 zum auswählen.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte es schon verstanden. Der letzte Satz war aber mißverständlich. Es gibt als doch keinen GT2 oder GT3 RS von Intense, sondern eine einzige, ganz normale Kundenversion.
Das angesprochene "Highendmaterial", für die, "die was Besonderes, was Rennorientiertes wollen", bleibt also den Pros vorbehalten, oder meint er die FRO-Versionen ?


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Januar 2008)

denke mal das die pros in den seltensten fällen auf serienmaterial unterwegs sind


----------



## OctaneRacer (9. Januar 2008)

Wollte bloß mal fragen ob von euch jemand weis ab wann man des M 6 kaufen kann.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Januar 2008)

Kaufen kannstes jetzt schon...


----------



## OctaneRacer (9. Januar 2008)

kannst mir mal einen link schicken wo ich es kaufen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (9. Januar 2008)

in irgendeinem thread hab ich gelesen, dass www.google.de das ding schon listet.

angaben ohne gewähr.


----------



## Trickz (9. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Kaufen kannstes jetzt schon...



nur kriegen wirste keins


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2008)

Eben. Habe auch noch nirgendwo eines angeboten gesehen.


----------



## Trickz (9. Januar 2008)

ist aber hier alles schon ausführlich erläutert worden...
es gibt noch keine m6 zu kaufen PUNKT.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Januar 2008)

wie schon in dem anderen thread oder post erklärt: kaufen kannstes... aber ausgeliefert wirds eben erst später. das sind ja 2 versch. dinge und nach kaufen wurde gefragt.   wo er zu kaufen ist und wann er dann endlich kommt sind andere dinge.
zu kaufen bspsweise bei http://www.mountainbikes.net/ oder http://gocycle.de/


----------



## Trickz (9. Januar 2008)

ich bin mir sicher er hat kaufen mit gleich bekommen gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2008)

hey trickz, wann ist dein bike endlich fertig ?
eine frage zu den aufklebern: wieso sind das zwei übereinander und nicht ein farbig geplotteter ? is doch sehr aufwändig so, oder ?


----------



## fx:flow (10. Januar 2008)

zwei übereinander? ich hab den intense logo-sticker  (unterrohr nahe tretlager - in dem camo-design, gleiches material wie das restliche decalset) und den easton-aufkleber vom rahmen gezogen. war jeweils eine folie, kam mir auch nur wie eine schicht vor.


----------



## Trickz (10. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe mal dass es nächste woche fertig wird, warte immer noch auf nen adapter für die boxxer und die gabel selbst die ich ja zurückschicken musste und ne neue bekomm.

zu den aufklebern: er meint meine neuen nicht die originalen.
2 farbig plottern lassen geht nicht deshalb die 2 schichten. ansonsten wäre das mit den outlines nicht möglich gewesen. oder halt digitaldruck da geht das. kenn ich mich aber nicht mit aus und ist bestimmt auch teurer.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2008)

Mehrfarbig plotten geht schon. Hab mich neulich mal informiert. Kostet etwa 90 - 100 Euro der Quadratmeter. Da bringt man schon einiges unter !


----------



## fx:flow (10. Januar 2008)

ist dein decalset nich auch original? self-made?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2008)

na bei den originalen muss man sich ja was einfallen lassen,das camo-design geht gar nicht an so nem rahmen


----------



## fx:flow (10. Januar 2008)

als ich die bilder vom rahmen zugesendet bekommen habe, hätte ich kotzen können. als ich das ding ausgepackt habe und es letztlich aufgebaut hier stand, finde ich: sehr gut. die decals sind dermaßen unfotogen.


----------



## Trickz (10. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ist dein decalset nich auch original? self-made?



jo hab mir welche in weiß mit blauen outlines machen lassen. den spaß wars mir wert. das camou passt einfach zu nix find ich.


----------



## Trickz (2. Februar 2008)

so, war heute das erste mal fahren und muß sagen dass es mir bis jetzt nicht so gefällt. das liegt wohl hauptsächlich am lenkwinkel. im vergleich zum m3 vom kumpel mit selber gabel muss ich bei meinem gefühlt 3mal so stark am lenker ziehen dass ich es hochkriege. wenn ich die beiden bikes nebeneinander stelle sieht man deutlich dass beim m3 der winkel wesentlich flacher ist als beim socom. jetzt frag ich mich warum in den ganzen shops usw bei m3 UND socom 66.5 lenkwinkel dabei steht. der ist doch auf keinen fall identisch...  kann das evtl. sein weil das m3 S ist und meins M ? aber da ändert sich normal nicht der lenkwinkel oder?

jedenfalls ärgere ich mich grad schon ein wenig dass ich mich auf dem m3 wohler gefühlt hab, muss aber auch mal auf ne längere strecke heut war nur schiebeaction angesagt...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

Mit der Größe hat der Lenkwwinkel eigentlich nix zu tun.
Du wirst dich schon an das Teil gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (2. Februar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit der Größe hat der Lenkwwinkel eigentlich nix zu tun.
> Du wirst dich schon an das Teil gewöhnen.



müssen ja - bleibt mir auch nix anderes übrig  
kommt mir jedenfalls vor wie komplett neu fahren lernen. hab aber auch seit september nicht mehr aufm bike gesessen kommt wohl noch dazu.
jedenfalls war der unterschied zum m3 extrem krass weil darauf hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt und wesentlich leichter zu fahren so im ganzen


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

War in dem M3, das Du gefahren bist, eine höhere Gabel drin ? 
Das könnte den Unterschied erklären.
Ich bin selber keines der Bikes bisher gefahren. Habe aber gestern zufällig den Test der MBA zum Socom gelesen. Dort wurde mehrfach betont, dass sich das Socom deutlich giftiger und raciger fährt.


----------



## Trickz (2. Februar 2008)

selbe gabel, es geht hier um das orangene m3 vom steppi ausm forum.
das ist es ja.
auch beim lenken und alles wesentlich leichtgängiger als meins. meine gabel steht da vielleicht 3 oder 4 grad steiler drin als dem seine. sieht man jedenfalls volle kanne den unterschied und so fährt sichs auch komplett anders. wie tag und nacht die beiden bikes echt krass.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

Den Unterschied sieht man sogar, wenn man sich Steppenwolfs Bike alleine anschaut.
Gibts hier kein M3-Fahrer, der was dazu sagen kann ?
Ganz doofe Frage: deiner hat schon die richtige Dämpferlänge ?


----------



## Trickz (2. Februar 2008)

jo klar. er findet dass sich das socom saugeil fahren lässt und dass es halt einfach was anderes ist (geometrie)...
ich finde momentan seins besser. aber wie gesagt ich muss auch erst mal auf ne richtige lift oder shuttel strecke.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

Mit so einer kostspieligen Lady muß man sich halt erstmal zurechtfinden...


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Februar 2008)

tauscht doch einfach


----------



## MS- RACING (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

der 2007er SOCOM hatte definitiv einen steileren Winkel wie ein M3... grad hab ich noch mal nachgelesen und der M3 steht wirklich mit 66,5° angeschrieben- dachte es wäre ein flacherer Winkel gewesen... 

Wie schaut es denn bei den anderen Komponenten aus- Lenker vielelicht gewechselt?

Bei mir war es komischerweise ganz anders als bei Dir. Bevor ich mich das erste Mal aufs Socom gesetzt habe hatte ich wirklich bedenken, die nach 2 Runs komplett weg waren. Ich mein, dass M3 ist ein super Bike, aber mir macht das Socom mehr Spaß, weil mir vorkommt dass man mehr fühlt und es spritziger ist...


----------



## iRider (2. Februar 2008)

Schade dass die Geo Dir nicht gefällt. Aber ich habe ja vorher schon genau das geschrieben (Post #8 in diesem Faden). Die Räder fühlen sich total unterschiedlich an auch wenn sie auf dem Papier gleich aussehen. Ein Unterschied ist dass das M3 tiefer im Sag sitzt (mehr Federweg), also die dynamische Geometrie flacher ist.
Ich habe nie ein M3 gehabt, bin es aber bei Kumpels testgefahren. Und es war für meinen Fahrstil zu träge. Deshalb habe ich mich für das Socom entschieden. Kann da MS-Racing nur zustimmen, Socom ist einfach killer wenn man auf eine wendigere Geo steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (2. Februar 2008)

was ich vergessen hab zu sagen ist allerdings, dass ich in der letzten Saison schon einen flachen SOCOM gefahren bin, mit vollintegriertem Steuersatz und midrise Lenker. Zudem habe ich die Gabel an den Gabelbrücken etwas "runtergetravelt"... ich denke, dass die Bikes generell viel Potential haben um sie für den jeweils eigenen Fahrstil zu adaptieren...


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Februar 2008)

ne neue geometrie fordert natürlich immer erstmal ne eingewöhnungsphase,wenn du dich nach mehreren abfahrten immernoch nicht wohlfühlst haste wohl den falschen rahmen für deinen fahrstil,kommt ja nicht jeder mit jedem bike zurecht...


----------



## Trickz (3. Februar 2008)

wie gesagt das war die erste testfahrt, war halt blöd dass ich beide bikes abwechselnd fahren konnte... 
werde auf jeden fall weiter berichten...


----------



## Trickz (3. Februar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> tauscht doch einfach



der herr fährt bald m6, der gibt sich nit mit sonem billigen socom zufrieden...

aber die option besteht natürlich für mich weil das m3 ja dann frei is 
ist aber nicht grade meine wunschvorstellung nach dem ganzen act jetzt...


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. Februar 2008)

mein M3 in medium hat eine Lenkwinkel von genau 65 Grad. mit travis triple ti 203.....die angaben auf der homepage waren auf eine Dorado X-Works (hatt ich vorher drin) mit einer einbauhöhe von 562mm gedacht...


----------



## fl1p (13. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt auch ein glücklicher m3 Besitzer.  
Da die gute alte 888rc zu hoch für den Rahmen baut, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer anderen Gabel.
Gibts da bestimmte Eigenschaften, auf die ich, bezogen auf das m3, achten sollte? Linearität et cetera?
Mein bisheriger Plan ist eine neue oder gebrauchte Boxxer Race zu kaufen und diese dann zum Tuner zu schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (14. Februar 2008)

TRAVIS!! für mich persönlich ist die boxxer geschichte, hab meine WC 2006er nach 3 monate wieder verkauft...


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Februar 2008)

und warum?


----------



## DH_RYDA (14. Februar 2008)

schlechtes ansprechverhalten (gilt für die Team nicht), zu wenig steif und bereits im 1. monat war das monocoque aufrgrund einer leicht unsauberen landung verzogen....


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit flachen brücken für deine t8...??

ansonsten der idee mit der boxxer team nachgehen und zu http://tftunedshox.com/ schicken. geht schnell (ne woche mit "termin"), haben erfahrung mit der sache, kostet nicht die welt und passt danach auch.
evtl einfach mal aber vorher fahren und schauen obse dir auch so schon ausreichend performance bringt dann eine saison fahren und dann erst hinschicken und service mitmachen lassen.


----------



## fl1p (15. Februar 2008)

Naja, andere Brücken kosten auch wieder Geld. Zudem die Gabel dadurch auch nicht leichter wird oder mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet, die ich ganz gerne hätte.
Für ein paar Euro mehr könnte ich eben auch eine getunte Boxxer haben, die leichter ist und besser zum Rahmen passt.
Wobei ich da an eine Race gedacht habe, in die ich dann von Moto Pitkan eine neue Kartusche mit etlichen Verstellmöglichkeiten einbauen lasse.
Das gleiche mit einer Team würde ja nicht wirklich Sinn machen, da ich am Ende das gleiche Ergebnis hätte.

edit:
Weniger Steifigkeit würde mich übrigens nicht so extrem stören, da ich naggisch gerade mal knapp 70kg wiege.


----------



## mc schrecka (19. Februar 2008)

passt deine 888 mittlerweile? bekomm meinen M3 auch bald und hab auch nur ne 888. Schau grade dass ich die flachen Brücken irgendwo herbekomm.  
Kann man eigentlich die Brücken von ner neuen nehmen? die sind ja meineserachtens flacher als die alten (2004-2006)


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2008)

Die von den 07ern passen auch. Die 08er haben einen größeren Rohrdurchmesser.


----------



## mc schrecka (19. Februar 2008)

danke dir, das is mal gut. Damit wird der Suchkreis enorm erweitert 
;-)


----------



## abiot (20. Februar 2008)

hät auch ma wieder ne frage. was brauch ich beim m3 für die hr-bremse (hope moto v2) für einen adapter?
grüße


----------



## Trickz (20. Februar 2008)

abiot schrieb:


> hät auch ma wieder ne frage. was brauch ich beim m3 für die hr-bremse (hope moto v2) für einen adapter?
> grüße



normal is2000 wie sie ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (20. Februar 2008)

ok danke.
hab nämlich die bremse bekommen und da war keiner in der schachtel.... 
grüße


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2008)

Hi, welche Feder brauch ich fürs SOCOM. Im 6.6 hab ich ne 500er.
Habe etwa 88kg naggisch.


----------



## DH_RYDA (21. März 2008)

500er, vielleicht sogar 550


----------



## walo (27. März 2008)

http://www.traildevils.ch/markt.php?func=showSpecs&id=14813


----------



## MS- RACING (27. März 2008)

das lustige an dieser Sache ist: der M6 wurde in der Größe S noch nicht produziert- kein Stück!


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. März 2008)

das is sicher ein betrüger-deal.....das bild kenn ich aus irendeinem amerikanische Bike-Forum Ridemonkey oder so....


----------



## walo (27. März 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> das lustige an dieser Sache ist: der M6 wurde in der Größe S noch nicht produziert- kein Stück!


 das ist wirklich lustig.der preis wäre auch unschlagbar.........


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2008)

das foto ist von irgendnem rennen letztes jahr


----------



## iRider (27. März 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das foto ist von irgendnem rennen letztes jahr



Sea Otter 2007, Cane Creek Stand um genau zu sein. Echt frech der Typ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (27. März 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Sea Otter 2007, Cane Creek Stand um genau zu sein. Echt frech der Typ!



Interbike 2007- auf den Sea Otter Classics gab es nur das eine, welches bei Intense ausgestellt war.


----------



## iRider (27. März 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Interbike 2007- auf den Sea Otter Classics gab es nur das eine, welches bei Intense ausgestellt war.



Uuups, hast recht! Interbike Outdoor Demo, mein Fehler!


----------



## mtb_nico (1. April 2008)

Sagt mal, bin ich bescheuert oder gibts das M3 nicht mehr? Auf der Intensehomepage finde ich das nicht... Naja,... ist ja auch schon spät... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## xMARTINx (2. April 2008)

das m3 wurde durch das m6 abgelöst...


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2008)

Bei diversen Online-Shops gibts aber noch welche. Da läßt sich preislich auch noch was machen.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. April 2008)

Also bekommt man vom "Großhändler" keins mehr?! Damit sind dann auch meine Prozente hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2008)

Frag doch erstmal nach.


----------



## pornobombasti (11. April 2008)

Hallo hat jem von euch schon erfahrungen mit nem Socom und einer Totem darin gemacht? oder einfach mit ähnlichen gabeln wie mz 66?


----------



## pornobombasti (12. April 2008)

Kann mal einer der das Socom 2007/2008 schon gefahren ist posten wie es sich so fährt?
Wie es auf grobe schläge reagiert etc...

ich habs schon versucht zu suchen hab aber nichts gefunden... : (

mfg basti


----------



## Trickz (12. April 2008)

es hat noch keiner erfahrung damit gemacht weil in ein socom keine einfachbrücke reingehört...
deshalb wirste da auch nichts finden


----------



## klemmi (13. April 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> es hat noch keiner erfahrung damit gemacht weil in ein socom keine einfachbrücke reingehört...
> deshalb wirste da auch nichts finden



Wieso ist dann selbst das Team mit ner Travis Einfachbrücke in z.B. Willingen gefahren?


----------



## Trickz (13. April 2008)

ich hab ihm nur die frage beantwortet.
mit "keiner" meine ich natürlich die leute hier ausm forum.
die amis bauen schliesslich alles zusammen da sieht man öfter mal ne 66 oder auch nen umwerfer am socom 
dass intense teams einfachbrücken im rennen fahren ist mir auch neu.


----------



## fx:flow (13. April 2008)

die sind 203er travis sc gefahren. die hat ordentlich hoch gebaut.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2008)

in willingen ist kovarik mit ner travis sc im socom gefahren vor 2jahren,ne totem sollte problemlos im socom funktionieren,ist halt geschmackssache,aber unter 180mm vorne wäre blödsinn


----------



## haha (13. April 2008)

mir gefällt das fahrverhalten mit der travis 203 sc richtig gut. und auch bergauf geht das socom richtig gut und ruhig, also an sich sehr gut zum freeriden geeignet. wer also keinen lift in der nähe hat und sich die berge selbst hochkämpfen muss, so wie ich, der findet im socom ein bike, das leicht und für meine verhältnisse stabil genug ist, mit dem man bergab richtig gas geben kann und es trotz 200mm federweg nicht so eine gummikuh ist, wie viele andere bikes. ich hab für mich damit den perfekten rahmen gefunden. so sieht für mich ein allrounder aus. Es handelt sich bei mir allerdings um das 2007er model, das ja evtl. steilere winkel als das 2008er hat, wofür ich aber keine beweise oder einen vergleich habe. der lenkwinkel bleibt aber selbst mit der 203 sc im grünen bereich, der lenker ist sogar niedriger als der eines vp frees mit totem. und wems trotzdem noch zu hoch ist, der kann ja nen integrierbaren steuersatz verbauen.


----------



## fx:flow (13. April 2008)

naja, wie gesagt... 6.6 slopestyle is das, was da angebracht is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (13. April 2008)

wäre natürlich auch ne schöne sache, das 6.6 ss. gabs aber noch nicht, als ich mir mein socom geholt habe. außerdem fahr ich dann doch zu gern dh, und da will ich ein bike, mit dem man vollgas geben kann. dass das socom so allroundtauglich ist, hätt ich nicht erwartet, dasses aber so ist, freut mich um so mehr.....


----------

